# Far Cry 4



## snap (Mar 21, 2014)

Far Cry 4 set in the Himalayas 

Far Cry 4 set in the Himalayas, has ridable elephants &bull; News &bull; PlayStation 4 &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 21, 2014)

wow that would soo good 

Thanks for the news


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 21, 2014)

I am wondering what will be the dialogs of pirates


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2014)

Well this is interesting as far as gaming scenario is concerned.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 21, 2014)

Well we have already seen Africa's Desert and Islands with animals now is time for snow.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

2014 gaming checklist made. 2015 checklist is filling up 

Shiva


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 22, 2014)

will plot be like far cry 3 ???


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2014)

Why would you like it if it were like the previous version?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2014)

Set in Himalayas means no islands but a vast open world just like Skyrim or Witcher 3.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Set in Himalayas means no islands but a vast open world just like Skyrim or Witcher 3.



Island or not doesn't matter to me. All I want is a good game with loads of stuff to do.I have played FC3 for 68 hours, I want something like that or better.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 22, 2014)

There would be 2 islands i believe Himalayan and jungle so that we dont miss the greenery


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> There would be 2 islands i believe Himalayan and jungle so that we dont miss the greenery



Well that I can't say for sure. We will have to wait and watch and in the meantime play other games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2014)

wow FC4 nice nice

have more expectations from this one


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2014)

I want wing suit flying from the top of the Himalaya


----------



## TheFallenLord (Mar 24, 2014)

Never played a Far Cry game.


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 24, 2014)

Is the plot related to far cry 3?, I hope it does, The thing that made Far cry 3 was the feel, Pirates have your friends and you have to free them along with yourself, The whole feel of getting stuck on an island was the thing that made FC3 one of the best games of all time (atleast for me), If the plot and the feel is same as far cry 3 I see no reason of it failing.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Never played a Far Cry game.


Play FC first one. That's the only FC worth playing  IMHO.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Play FC first one. That's the only FC worth playing  IMHO.



FC 3 is also worth play IMO.
If someone ask me all Far Cry games are good enough to play once, FC1 and FC 3 can be played multiple times, FC2 is kinda boring and all.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, agree with FC2. I used to go dizzy when I played that


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2014)

^FC2 had one of the best atmosphere in the games I've played. Felt the hazardousness of Africa and the war. Only boring thing was the quick enemy spawn and also the malaria shiz.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^FC2 had one of the best atmosphere in the games I've played. Felt the hazardousness of Africa and the war. Only boring thing was the quick enemy spawn and also the malaria shiz.



Compared to FC 1 and FC 3 it was a letdown.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Far Cry 1 & 3 were good but Far Cry 2 was a let down.I hope Far Cry 4 will be great since it is in Himalayas.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2014)

well I liked FC2 verymuch...story was excellent with a twist in the end...and also the weapon jamming was good
also the graphics & atmosphere of Africa


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> well I liked FC2 verymuch...story was excellent with a twist in the end...and also the weapon jamming was good
> also the graphics & atmosphere of Africa



I never said that FC2 was a bad game its just that when you see the whole FC series then FC2 was the only one with some letdowns and all.


----------



## warfreak (Mar 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Play FC first one. That's the only FC worth playing  IMHO.



I find FC3 the best in the series so far.

FC1 was great but the second act of the story was nonsensical IMO.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2014)

Can we ride the elephant or bull off-road like jump off from the mountain or something... Now that would be crazy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 25, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Compared to FC 1 and FC 3 it was a letdown.



The atmosphere wasn't. FC3 felt casual.

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> Can we ride the elephant or bull off-road like jump off from the mountain or something... Now that would be crazy



PETA would be a PITA after the release of the game if that'd be true.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The atmosphere wasn't. FC3 felt casual.



That was because we already had played multiple games in that environment.


----------



## snap (May 15, 2014)

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=819511


----------



## adityak469 (May 15, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=819511



you beat me by half an hour 

anyways the game looks great till now, I'm already saving up money


----------



## abhidev (May 16, 2014)

*www.ign.com/articles/2014/05/15/far-cry-4-announced-for-2014


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2014)

Just read this in reddit and then checked here  

When I first saw the early gameplay footage of FC3 I was like, meh... gfx sucks , I bought it anyway and I was so wrong before. I think FC3 was the reason why I stopped playing BF3 for a few weeks. MP was not good, but Campaign was surprisingly good. 

So eagerly waiting for the release.

[strike]Some one please confirm its Nov 2014 and not 2015[/strike]

- - - Updated - - -

From reddit LOL 


Spoiler



Just Saint Tomb Cause Raider Row 2?


----------



## adityak469 (May 16, 2014)

RCuber said:


> I think FC3 was the reason why I stopped playing BF3 for a few weeks.


FC3 was the game that made me play it even when i was getting 15 FPS.


----------



## abhidev (May 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> FC3 was the game that made me play it even when i was getting 15 FPS.



I used to play every game like that till I got an upgrade


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2014)

I have a feeling this game is gonna be awesome.   Can't wait.


----------



## adityak469 (May 16, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I used to play every game like that till I got an upgrade



i still haven't got a upgrade  but i can't play anything if it lags. Except FC3.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2014)

RCuber said:


> From reddit LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



If done correctly then it would be one hell of a game.


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2014)

Does this mean we will get to climb Mt. Everest in this one?


----------



## abhidev (May 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i still haven't got a upgrade  but i can't play anything if it lags. Except FC3.



yea I can understand man...earlier my cpu was a bottleneck for games...but now my gpu might become a bottleneck soon seeing such awesome upcoming games


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

there were rumors tat it will take place in Himalayas right?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 16, 2014)

RCuber said:


> From reddit LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Fixed.

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> there were rumors tat it will take place in Himalayas right?



Yes. Nowadays, I'm believing rumors with less salt.


----------



## adityak469 (May 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> there were rumors tat it will take place in Himalayas right?




Rumors?  dude it was confirmed like two weeks ago.

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> yea I can understand man...earlier my cpu was a bottleneck for games...but now my gpu might become a bottleneck soon seeing such awesome upcoming games



I'll be ready for those games  
I'm getting a R9 290 and i5 4670 next month


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

any leaks about the required specs guys?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> I'll be ready for those games
> I'm getting a R9 290 and i5 4670 next month



Now, I feel like I should have waited, I jumped the gun and bought 280X, a goddarn 3 year old card, IDK what came onto me. :<


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2014)

I just hope it can be run on my R7 265...


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I just hope it can be run on my R7 265...



You mentioned that you would be playing DOTA 2 mainly in the requirement set and it is a known fact that many recent mid range GPUs till date, struggles a bit to run FARCRY 3 in full glory  But no need to worry, if you are not aiming to max it out , r7 265 will do just fine in FC4 in mid-high settings, games now look absolutely gorgeous in 720p  as well.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2014)

Will disable that SSAO/HBAO/...


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Will disable that SSAO/HBAO/...



lets get some concrete sys req first. We'll know what to disable and what not to


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler



*stech1.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/farcry_4_2.jpg



*Release:* 21st November 2014


----------



## Inceptionist (May 22, 2014)

This guy is babbling about Far Cry 4 cover image.

*talinthas.tumblr.com/post/86452378537/on-far-cry-4-and-respect

WTF! Dude, just shut up!


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2014)

*metro.co.uk/2014/05/20/far-cry-4-story-details-leak-main-character-is-indian-4734560/


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

Flash said:


> *metro.co.uk/2014/05/20/far-cry-4-story-details-leak-main-character-is-indian-4734560/



ooo Shab jii


----------



## adityak469 (May 23, 2014)

Flash said:


> *metro.co.uk/2014/05/20/far-cry-4-story-details-leak-main-character-is-indian-4734560/



old news


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

i guess there will be a level where Ajay has to travel from Howrah station to Raxaul/Birgunj (bihar-nepal) in  train to enter Nepal, the level gets automatically switched to hard difficulty, with challenges like Tatkal booking (bsnl con) in internet explorer from IRCTC, dealing with GOA and Tiranga stains in train windows, the Mob, loss of passport, over concerned uncles and aunts in berths next to him etc etc. Then he has to cross a huge storm of dirt and dust in Raxaul to see his own d**k while he enters a god-forsaken piece of shite place.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2014)

^^WTH is this


----------



## adityak469 (May 25, 2014)

Ubisoft confirmed Far Cry 4's antagonist, Pagan Min is gay.

Many people would now not play it :/ i hate this. Anyway, it looks like they are trying something different. This game is really something!


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Ubisoft confirmed Far Cry 4's antagonist, Pagan Min is gay.
> 
> Many people would now not play it :/ i hate this. Anyway, it looks like they are trying something different. This game is really something!



gay or not, in the end he will be the one getting bullets shoved in his ....


----------



## Pasapa (May 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Ubisoft confirmed Far Cry 4's antagonist, Pagan Min is gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why wouldn't they play? Most people wouldn't care if he is gay or not..


That being said if the villain was a lesbian the game would sell 10 times more..


----------



## adityak469 (May 25, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Why wouldn't they play? Most people wouldn't care if he is gay or not..
> 
> 
> That being said if the villain was a lesbian the game would sell 10 times more..



homophobia. And i already saw people people commenting that they won't play. Anyway its their loss, not ours.

And  to the lesbian thing


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2014)

What's with the protagonist name.... Ajay Ghale :/


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

abhidev said:


> What's with the protagonist name.... Ajay Ghale :/


Ghale is a common Nepalese surname AFAIK.


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Ghale is a common Nepalese surname AFAIK.



ohh...is it...I didn't know...thank god they didn't keep Raj Malhotra


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2014)

or Prem


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

They should've gone with Vijay Deenanath Chauhan instead.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2014)

Salman Rukh Kapoor!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2014)

Yes! We now play someone not an American. Ubi, keep on doing good things.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2014)

It should have been customizable indian name.....
Siii that everyone gets their wishes....


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

Couldn't find the FC3 thread, so I'm asking it here. Is there much nudity in FC3? As I'm about the start the game a few minutes from now and my parents keep invading my room every now & then, I'll have to be careful if there is any.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Couldn't find the FC3 thread, so I'm asking it here. Is there much nudity in FC3? As I'm about the start the game a few minutes from now and my parents keep invading my room every now & then, I'll have to be careful if there is any.


its not there at the start but in the middle of the whole game and at the end IIRC


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

Okay, then I guess I'm safe for now. But I wonder if there is so much nsfw content in a FPS  and by nsfw I mean full frontal nudity. Bikini's and all don't matter.  Anyway, here I come...um...island.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Couldn't find the FC3 thread, so I'm asking it here. Is there much nudity in FC3? As I'm about the start the game a few minutes from now and my parents keep invading my room every now & then, I'll have to be careful if there is any.



Mark your territory next time.


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Couldn't find the FC3 thread, so I'm asking it here. Is there much nudity in FC3? As I'm about the start the game a few minutes from now and my parents keep invading my room every now & then, I'll have to be careful if there is any.


You should enhance your searching capabilities. . . 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142049-far-cry-3-a.html


----------



## sam_738844 (May 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Okay, then I guess I'm safe for now. But I wonder if there is so much nsfw content in a FPS  and by *nsfw I mean full frontal nudity. Bikini's and all don't matter. * Anyway, here I come...um...island.



Disputable a bit.The line between the chances of an individual getting rebuked by parents in cases of full nudity and NOT in case of little less than that, is barely there.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

Faun said:


> Mark your territory next time.


If only it was that easy. 



Flash said:


> You should enhance your searching capabilities. . .
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/game...r-cry-3-a.html


Believe me, I'm quite good at searching. My friends come to me when they can't find something on the internet. But I'm really struggling with the TDF search feature or maybe I'm just too stupid to use it. 



sam738844 said:


> Disputable a bit.The line between the chances of an individual getting rebuked by parents in cases of full nudity and NOT in case of little less than that, is barely there.


Maybe not in other countries, but in India the line is there. I can't imagine looking at a naked woman taking a sunbathe while a guardian is standing behind me, LOL. How weird would that be? Whereas looking at a few bikini-clad gals being pursued by a sea-monster is quite acceptable especially when you're an adult, which I am, in case you got the wrong impression.


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Maybe not in other countries, but in India the line is there. I can't imagine looking at a naked woman taking a sunbathe while a guardian is standing behind me, LOL. How weird would that be?



TThat happened to me when I was with my brother , we watched her together..


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 26, 2014)

Looks like I triggered some old pleasant memories, LOL.


----------



## adityak469 (May 27, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Couldn't find the FC3 thread, so I'm asking it here. Is there much nudity in FC3? As I'm about the start the game a few minutes from now and my parents keep invading my room every now & then, I'll have to be careful if there is any.



there's nudity when you kill the 



Spoiler



ink monster



and when in the end if you choose 



Spoiler



to stay with citra


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

Spoiler



Just don't go on with Citra. You'll be safe , else she will make a baby out of you.


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

Plus its better to be caught watching a real pr0n that a nude cartoon character that too while gaming.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> If only it was that easy.
> 
> *Maybe not in other countries, but in India the line is there. I can't imagine looking at a naked woman taking a sunbathe while a guardian is standing behind me, LOL. How weird would that be? Whereas looking at a few bikini-clad gals being pursued by a sea-monster is quite acceptable especially when you're an adult, which I am, in case you got the wrong impression.*



You missed the point. My point was, I could not find the reason where parents would not scold their kid if they watch citra doing things in a video game with tiny bit clothes or watch the same thing full nude. In the game she wasn't doing anything near to a "Geeta Path" right? So does it make it a huge difference if the kid gets the idea irrespective of the little clothing she was wearing? Parents also get the idea right


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Couldn't find the FC3 thread, so I'm asking it here. Is there much nudity in FC3? As I'm about the start the game a few minutes from now and my parents keep invading my room every now & then, I'll have to be careful if there is any.



i remember when that seen came up and i was like wth wtf  alt +f4 , alt + ctrl + delete open task manager kill far cry..................


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i remember when that seen came up and i was like wth wtf  alt +f4 , alt + ctrl + delete open task manager kill far cry..................



shutting the monitor is faster


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

abhidev said:


> shutting the monitor is faster



Windows 8 rocks.. just press the Windows key and you're saved.. Helped me a lot.
Also shutting the monitor will make them doubt you..


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Windows 8 rocks.. just press the Windows key and you're saved.. Helped me a lot.
> Also shutting the monitor will make them doubt you..



exactly my point , then definitely they will try to look at monitor........

- - - Updated - - -

also i was playing on hd 4000 that time so time taken to press start and computer to respond was large..........


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

There is something called "Establishment of Truth" which says that even if a series of white-lies can save a moment of embarrassment, guilt or remorse, it is invariably more powerful with an absolute certitude that the Truth itself can totally eliminate the very necessity of lies from its very roots and thus will eternally prevail.

It works perfectly but requires courage, convincing power and personality. Once one can establish that just because there is nudity in game, does not mean i will follow it to death, corrupting myself only and only because its there in a video game and not because the world outside itself is more dark. If parents get to see you watching it, it definitely takes more than reflex to justify it, but once done, rest of the your life is easier.


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> There is something called "Establishment of Truth" which says that even if a series of white-lies can save a moment of embarrassment, guilt or remorse, it is invariably more powerful with an absolute certitude that the Truth itself can totally eliminate the very necessity of lies from its very roots and thus will eternally prevail.
> 
> It works perfectly but requires courage, convincing power and personality. Once one can establish that just because there is nudity in game, does not mean i will follow it to death, corrupting myself only and only because its there in a video game and not because the world outside itself is more dark. If parents get to see you watching it, it definitely takes more than reflex to justify it, but once done, rest of the your life is easier.



Yeah.. I'm gonna stick to pressing start and staring at it until they go away.


Now let's get on topic.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

^ Yeah growing up is optional.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> There is something called "Establishment of Truth" which says that even if a series of white-lies can save a moment of embarrassment, guilt or remorse, it is invariably more powerful with an absolute certitude that the Truth itself can totally eliminate the very necessity of lies from its very roots and thus will eternally prevail.
> 
> It works perfectly but requires courage, convincing power and personality. Once one can establish that just because there is nudity in game, does not mean i will follow it to death, corrupting myself only and only because its there in a video game and not because the world outside itself is more dark. If parents get to see you watching it, it definitely takes more than reflex to justify it, but once done, rest of the your life is easier.



I hope they get conviced when I play Witcher 2 EE


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> There is something called "Establishment of Truth" which says that even if a series of white-lies can save a moment of embarrassment, guilt or remorse, it is invariably more powerful with an absolute certitude that the Truth itself can totally eliminate the very necessity of lies from its very roots and thus will eternally prevail.
> 
> It works perfectly but requires courage, convincing power and personality. Once one can establish that just because there is nudity in game, does not mean i will follow it to death, corrupting myself only and only because its there in a video game and not because the world outside itself is more dark. If parents get to see you watching it, it definitely takes more than reflex to justify it, but once done, rest of the your life is easier.



lol first i will be kicked out of the house then my parents will talk..........


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^ Yeah growing up is optional.



It's pretty difficult to convince Indian parents on such topics. I once got caught taking the cellphone in the bathroom and had a huge scolding from them. I took it there coz i was playing a game and wanted to continue there, nothing else. I explained it to them, But they just won't listen.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> It's pretty difficult to convince Indian parents on such topics. I once got caught taking the cellphone in the bathroom and had a huge scolding from them. I took it there coz i was playing a game and wanted to continue there, nothing else. I explained it to them, But they just won't listen.



No you didnt. I'm sure you wne there to do dirty stuff you naughty boy


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> No you didnt. I'm sure you wne there to do dirty stuff you naughty boy



Lol. That one time i took it to play a game.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

these discussions went to...


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

More off-topic than official offtopic thread


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

But, it's getting damn interesting too!!! Don't stop the discussion!!! Carry on...


----------



## adityak469 (May 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> There is something called "Establishment of Truth" which says that even if a series of white-lies can save a moment of embarrassment, guilt or remorse, it is invariably more powerful with an absolute certitude that the Truth itself can totally eliminate the very necessity of lies from its very roots and thus will eternally prevail.
> 
> It works perfectly but requires courage, convincing power and personality. Once one can establish that just because there is nudity in game, does not mean i will follow it to death, corrupting myself only and only because its there in a video game and not because the world outside itself is more dark. If parents get to see you watching it, it definitely takes more than reflex to justify it, but once done, rest of the your life is easier.





I agree with you but that's not what happens with Indians, parents here are not willing to listen, they act without thinking, for them the child is always guilty. I have myself seen through some moments like that. If you muster up courage to tell them the truth, they won't trust you, instead they'll do the opposite. I remember telling my mom and dad about my GF, it was a mess which ended up with a childish fight about why can't i have a GF? I never got the answer but was forced to accept that having a GF is bad.

Incidents like this develops trust issues, and now i personally would think a 100 times before saying/sharing anything to my parents. Its not just that, they will use that incident against you a hundred times. Here everyone would find hiding the truth using lies comfortable as telling the truth would just mean you getting bashed.

It just doesn't takes you having the personality but also the other side needs the same personality too, which most Indian parents lack.

Establishment of truth doesn't work when the other side is unwilling to accept no matter what. 

And why are discussing this on a FC4 thread?


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> There is something called "Establishment of Truth" which says that even if a series of white-lies can save a moment of embarrassment, guilt or remorse, it is invariably more powerful with an absolute certitude that the Truth itself can totally eliminate the very necessity of lies from its very roots and thus will eternally prevail.
> 
> It works perfectly but requires courage, convincing power and personality. Once one can establish that just because there is nudity in game, does not mean i will follow it to death, corrupting myself only and only because its there in a video game and not because the world outside itself is more dark. If parents get to see you watching it, it definitely takes more than reflex to justify it, but once done, rest of the your life is easier.



Ohhh so you are allowed to watch porn openly  



Spoiler



just kidding


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Ohhh so you are allowed to watch porn openly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this question would come. But the thing is... being very clear to parents has its perks, and also one does not have to watch pr0n openly to justify the use of the liberty you earned, that is extreme, same as shooting someone to show that you know how to hold a gun.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> I agree with you but that's not what happens with Indians, *parents here are not willing to listen*, *they act without thinking, for them the child is always guilty*. I have *myself seen through some moments like that*. If you muster up courage to tell them the truth, *they won't trust you*, *instead they'll do the opposite.* I remember telling my *mom and dad about my GF*, it was a mess which ended up with a childish fight about why can't i have a GF? I never got the answer but was forced to accept that having a GF is bad.
> 
> Incidents like this develops trust issues, and now i personally *would think a 100 times before saying/sharing anything to my parents. Its not just that, they will use that incident against you a hundred times.* Here everyone would find hiding the truth using lies comfortable as telling the truth would just mean you getting bashed.
> 
> ...



Ask yourself the question first, why? you seem to be stupid enough to criticize your own parents in a public forum. There was no need to do that. We were discussing it against a general issue of adult materials in game. Last post off topic.


On Topic :- *reviews.crossconsolegamers.com/2014/05/the-far-cry-4-controversy-why-people.html ...controversy?!


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 30, 2014)

Indians are a more conservative lot especially compared to people in western countries. So, Indian parents has to be dealt with differently from their western counterparts. It's that simple.


----------



## adityak469 (May 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I knew this question would come. But the thing is... being very clear to parents has its perks, and also one does not have to watch pr0n openly to justify the use of the liberty you earned, that is extreme, same as shooting someone to show that you know how to hold a gun.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



last Offtopic from me too

its not just my parents or me criticizing my parents, most of the Indian parents are like that.
This doesn't mean they are bad parents, they are just conservative.

OT - i still want a game based on Vaas's past. What about you guys?


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

*Do you know the meaning of insanity?*
Its posting the same offtopic sh!t over and over again and expecting discussion to change!!


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Do you know the meaning of insanity?*
> Its posting the same offtopic sh!t over and over again and expecting discussion to change!!



Technically this too is off-topic..


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Technically this too is off-topic..



Pfftt..... ruined the joke..


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *Do you know the meaning of insanity?*
> Its posting the same offtopic sh!t over and over again and expecting discussion to change!!





.jRay. said:


> Technically this too is off-topic..


 


Spoiler



*www.quickmeme.com/img/9b/9b3ec2629194a2642105cfc73c1d3abfc7e7f4468871d26725b9dbb53786ca94.jpg


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.quickmeme.com/img/9b/9b3ec2629194a2642105cfc73c1d3abfc7e7f4468871d26725b9dbb53786ca94.jpg




Vaas would make a brilliant movie villan.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2014)

Vaas looks like Virat kohli


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Vaas looks like Virat kohli


True !!!


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2014)

If you've watched the Lockout movie, you will find the villain character looks similar to him.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Mv5OJ1H.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> True !!!



I had created a meme for it too during Far cry 3 release...don't know where it is now on the internet 

- - - Updated - - -

ohh wait here it is 

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/556759_641692722511078_1669256437_n.jpg


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> If you've watched the Lockout movie, you will find the villain character looks similar to him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



he was just a punk, vaas was badaas


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jun 10, 2014)

Far Cry 4 Gameplay E3
[youtube]1lwc7bwfvAc[/youtube]


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 10, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> he was just a punk, vaas was badaas


Vaas is killed by a Class 1 douchebag.

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-TKq3eGEIw3Y/UNx-sE0RiDI/AAAAAAAAJSE/N5n5QN-viZI/s640/Farcry3txtscr_001-large.jpg

Hardly a badass.


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## snap (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2014)

IDK, I'm not feeling the hype, feels like FC3 all over again. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 14, 2014)

I like the title effect where Lion and Elephant in Holi smashes each other


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 14, 2014)

i like that we can tame elephants to use them against enemies. But we'll have to sacrifice them everitime we use them


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 14, 2014)

But why are those Americans inspired by INDIA so much ?! So, much holi colors in the game feels **** to me, but whatever UBI has done its great at least for the scenario. 
I personally liked the "Wing man Suit".


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

So here's more detailed far cry 4 story. There was a resistant movement led by Mohan
Ghale and under Pagan Min's leadership. But
Mohan Ghale was frustrated with Pagan Min's
supremacy with tactful guerilla skirmish.
However, Pagan and Mohan isn't just fighting
for a country (Kyrat), they were fighting for the love of a woman whose name is Ishwari. But
Mohan won her heart and they had sex . But the love triangle ended after Mohan's
Death. Ishwari fled off from Kyrat and never
returned. And so, Mohan's son Ajay Ghale is
born. After his mother died, she made a last
wish of scattering her ash remains across the
top of Kyrat's tallest mountain. By the time Ishwari flew off the country, Pagan
Min retreats to his palace and leaves Kyrat
under his' lunatic governments. Btw, Pagan isnt GAY. Sometimes he is fun and
charming and sometimes he is terrifying. He is
evil... But weirdly friendly.

Source- *www.gamepur.com/news/15117-far-cry-4-villain-pagan-min-not-gay-terrifying-evil-weirdly-friendly-says-u.html


----------



## DVJex (Jun 16, 2014)

I'll say, the crossbow looks good.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Jun 17, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> IDK, I'm not feeling the hype, feels like FC3 all over again. Hope I'm wrong though.



Same. I'm mostly not going to buy this game. Not hyped at all.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2014)

i like how Ubisoft described this game during E3.



Spoiler



We give you a fake passport, a gun, and some money. After that, you’re ****ed.



And compared to AC series which appears yearly with almost same mechanics, FC is improving big time. Hope they don't pull a watch dog kind of intro with this one (UPlay outrage).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 18, 2014)

Hyped. Always hyped abt FC series.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jun 19, 2014)

Guys, I'm excited about this game, despite what others say. An Indian is the main playable character, isn't this reason enough?

I saw a video of some cutscene in the movie, and there were Indian dialogues & profanities, but by other characters, like "Kahan se aa rahe ho?", "Patna boss", "Ch****e", etc... There was this girl who had a pet monkey in the video, which is cute. 
What I'm hoping for is a full Hindi speech option in the game, like we have french, duetchse, etc.


And finally, I'm also hoping it will run on my laptop:- Core i5 3210M, AMD Radeon 76-- with 1 GB graphics mem., 4GB RAM, Win7, etc.... I would love 30 fps, even if its on lowest settings.


----------



## logout20 (Jun 19, 2014)

i'm gonna buy....for elephants...Himalayas...and its far cry...


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2014)

^ and FC4 also got drivable auto-rickshaws!!


----------



## snap (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## $hadow (Jul 6, 2014)

The game play actually looking forward to take us to the next level.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 6, 2014)

Woah that video with that background song  , I am sold ...


----------



## Flash (Jul 6, 2014)

So we can kill the enemies using Animals too?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> So we can kill the enemies using Animals too?



Yes..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> So we can kill the enemies using Animals too?



it was there in  FC3 too...I mean we couldn't ride one


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2014)

Two impressive trailers



- - - Updated - - -

One extensive look at Kyrat


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 12, 2014)

Can't wait to drive the tucktuck


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

It going to be awesome
But no money


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2014)

Should I pre-order from Steam or Flipkart? Flipkart is much cheaper. What is the benefit of steam edition? I don't see any achievements


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Should I pre-order from Steam or Flipkart? Flipkart is much cheaper. What is the benefit of steam edition? I don't see any achievements



There are none. I prefer Steam so that all my games would be on one place, thats it.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2014)

even if you purchase it via steam, you will still be running the game using uPlay.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> There are none. I prefer Steam so that all my games would be on one place, thats it.





RCuber said:


> even if you purchase it via steam, you will still be running the game using uPlay.



Purchased from Flipkart. The price difference between steam and flipkart is nearly double.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 28, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Purchased from Flipkart. The price difference between steam and flipkart is nearly double.



Well I always purchase when games are at 75% discount.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well I always purchase when games are at 75% discount.



I know this fact as I had seen your posts in Steam Sales Thread. I don't play much games and I am interested in this game a lot after playing Far Cry 3 last year.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally I can drive auto rickshaw without any shame


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Finally I can drive auto rickshaw without any shame



lol  well said


----------



## ankitj1611 (Oct 31, 2014)

i just can't wait to feel the open world with dangerous animals


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 5, 2014)

Far Cry 4 Minimum PC System Requirements:


Operating system: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 (64bit versions only)
Processor: Intel Core i5-750 @ 2.6 GHz or AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.2 GHz
Memory: 4GB
Video card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 or AMD Radeon HD5850 (1GB VRAM)
Direct X: Version 11
Hard Drive: 30 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card with latest drivers


Recommended PC System Requirements:

Operating system: Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8/8.1 (64bit versions only)
Processor: Intel Core i5-2400S @ 2.5 GHz or AMD FX-8350 @ 4.0 GHz or better
Memory: 8GB
Video card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 or AMD Radeon R9 290X or better (2GB VRAM)
Direct X: Version 11
Hard Drive: 30 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card with latest drivers

Thank god I can run it.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 5, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Should I pre-order from Steam or Flipkart? Flipkart is much cheaper. What is the benefit of steam edition? I don't see any achievements



You can backup the game if you bought the steam version


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 5, 2014)

alienempire said:


> You can backup the game if you bought the steam version



I can backup the save games locally.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2014)

nvm...


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 5, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I can backup the save games locally.



I said about backup of the whole game. In uplay version you'll download the additional patches ,season pass(whole game if you buy the digital version) every time when you install the game.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pre-Ordered it from Amazon, sold by GamestheShop who have their own website, but don't ship to my location.
It was this or AC:U. And heavens knows I was not going to buy the hefty COD:AW.

Looking forward to play and enjoy this game.


----------



## Akira (Nov 15, 2014)

*Finally playing it!! My review(courtesy of a friend)*

After the absolute rip-off that was Watch_Dogs(I still haven't been able to complete the campaign, thanks to crashing and stuttering, and no help at the UBI forums. No refunds either), a ginormous sink of hard-earned money, I vowed never to buy a game from Ubish!t again, and cancelled my ACU pre-order.

Turns out, I was right. Save a butt-load of money, considering ACU is even worse of a PC-port than WD. But a week ago, I installed and re-played FC:Blood Dragon, my favorite FC, and just wanted to play the next instalment.

Now, in my defense, I just couldn't wait, and also wanted to save money for DA:I(hell, I just don't want to give any more money to Ubi anymore). Aaaand.......

First things first: Is it as buggy as ACU or WD?? *NO*. But it is still slightly glitchy. Not as good as FC3 was, technically.

Setting *lighting* above Low, darkens the world completely, making it hard to see. There is crashing on startup,and -most importantly, the *map doesn't show on pressing M(completely black)*. One fix: press alt+tab twice to minimize and maximize, and it might work. Or go to data_win32 and delete there patch.dat and patch.fat(Backup first!!).
There are some other *problems with Nvidia* drivers, but it's running fine on my Laptop(512 MB AMD Radeon HD 7660G (Integrated) and 2 GB ATI Mobility Radeon 7670M HD Graphics (Dedicated)).
Some other mouse acceleration problems, but easily fixable.

Apart from that...Kyrat is big. Sometimes too big, because sometimes getting from one objective to another on foot starts feeling like a chore. On the other hand-*AUTO-DRIVE*!!! Fantastic addtion, as you can let the car drive by itself and shoot/take in the view. It has tooons of things to do:assassination missions, hostage rescues, escort quests, resource collecting, bomb defusal, and hunting challenges and obviously outpost takeovers. You can *drag and hide bodies* now.  Call in *Guns for Hire* token as some AI support(didn't need them much but useful as meat shields nonetheless). 
*Karma System*-new to FC but like the old Good/Evil sort of meter. Cliche.

If I was an american or a European...I wouldn't have have as much fun in this game as Iam having. The atmosphere is *Indian*, guys. The accents, the abuses(chut!ye, MC!! ), the wear, the conditions, the cynicism, it's all Indian(technically Nepali...but u get my point), and it's loads of fun. No, the characters aren't as charasmatic as FC3(sadly). *Pagan Min is great* in his own right, but honestly he just isn't there much...and * you really miss Vaas*. Two opposing leaders of the Golden Path rebels, whose bickering drives the majority of the campaign, are only as interesting as their conflicting points of view on how to run the country once Pagan is out of the picture. *Sabal is a traditionalist*, whereas *Amita wants to bring the country kicking and screaming into the 21st century*; though the choice between them is never a black-and-white one. I haven't finished the campaign yet, so I can't say anything on end-of-game twists or anything.

All in all there are more weapons, more vehicles, more modes, more ground to cover, and dare I say-for an Indian at least, who recognises the Himalayan atmosphere...more fun. I'll wait and see if any more DLCs come out, *and buy the GOTY edition*(yeah, I'll buy it. But only after all tech fixes/patches are done, not before. I am kinda sick of Ubisoft PCport sh!t.)


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

Pirated games' discussion is against the rules. :/


----------



## Akira (Nov 15, 2014)

Slight spoiler, but not really:  A sort of joke alternate ending, Players have the option to wait around near the beginning of the game for Pagan Min to return to his snazzy villa after he takes you captive.

Normally this would be the part where you fleeand kill things-start of the plot. However, if you simply sit there, "enjoying the crab rangoon" as Min says, for a little more than 10 minutes, he'll come back and be your BFF. Or at least, he'll give you a very personal history lesson and take you to a place where you can put your mother's ashes to rest.

After exiting the shrine where you've deposited dear old now-conveniently-travel-sized mom, you rejoin Min near his helicopter. He then quips, "Oh good. You feel better now? Get it out of your system? Maybe now we can finally shoot some goddamn guns." Then "Should I Stay Or Should I Go" by The Clash plays and the credits roll.

Nice, huh??

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Pirated games' discussion is against the rules. :/



I know, I know. Usually I don't. And I will buy it soon. Besides, you get an advance review, right? Be cautious if Nvidia cards and all.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 16, 2014)

I learned that this game only has 2 person co-op, which has put me in a dilemma whether to buy this game or not. I was looking for some definitive multiplayer setting, like 8v8 or 16v16 to enjoy the gameplay set in Nepal. But I unless you find a friend who can play just like you, this game's multiplayer will suck big time. 
Example, you are there stealthy poaching enemies one by one looking for a weak link in the chain, and there goes your 'friend' riding an elephant, guns blazing laughing madly on the mic. 
So can anyone please confirm how goes the multiplayer in this game?

I've already preordered it, but I can buy PES15 instead plus save 800 rupees.


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 16, 2014)

Akira said:


> Slight spoiler, but not really:  A sort of joke alternate ending, Players have the option to wait around near the beginning of the game for Pagan Min to return to his snazzy villa after he takes you captive.
> 
> Normally this would be the part where you fleeand kill things-start of the plot. However, if you simply sit there, "enjoying the crab rangoon" as Min says, for a little more than 10 minutes, he'll come back and be your BFF. Or at least, he'll give you a very personal history lesson and take you to a place where you can put your mother's ashes to rest.
> 
> ...



at what settings are u playing the game ?
and the fps u r getting at those settings ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2014)

Its released!!!!

anybody started playing it?


----------



## seamon (Nov 18, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Its released!!!!
> 
> anybody started playing it?



I will after 2.4GB.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 18, 2014)

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_17_23_49_20_622_zpsfca12400.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_18_00_53_37_567_zps9c5366c2.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_18_22_50_53_522_zps98428fda.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_18_19_14_34_528_zpsdb6f8fda.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_18_01_05_19_024_zpsf53ea9e2.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2014)

Game looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Its released!!!!
> 
> anybody started playing it?



Already completed 2% buddy...


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Game looks absolutely awesome.



and runs like molten cheese


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> and runs like molten cheese



970 what do we expect  great screens


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

I was rather skeptical about the experience since AC unity has flunked horribly. But..hey!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> and runs like molten cheese



Only on Nvidia....runs like **** on AMD.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Only on Nvidia....runs like **** on AMD.



 kinda reminds me when TR was launched and was running hell-of-alot better in AMD cards.


----------



## Alok (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> kinda reminds me when TR was launched and was running hell-of-alot better in AMD cards.



yeah, I've been lucky in this concern; that time I had AMD and this time I have Nvidia


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2014)

ok ubishit have fckedd all their games now............ i am thinking of purchasing another rig with nvidia hardware, since games now are becoming company dependent...........wait better i will just go buy ps4 instead of spending 30k o9n a gpu......(should have done tat only instead of wasting money on a rig............


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> ok ubishit have fckedd all their games now............ i am thinking of purchasing another rig with nvidia hardware, since games now are becoming company dependent...........wait better i will just go buy ps4 instead of spending 30k o9n a gpu......(should have done tat only instead of wasting money on a rig............


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


>



what happened to you?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 19, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> ok ubishit have fckedd all their games now............ i am thinking of purchasing another rig with nvidia hardware, since games now are becoming company dependent...........wait better i will just go buy ps4 instead of spending 30k o9n a gpu......(should have done tat only instead of wasting money on a rig............



You can play on a 10 k graphics card if you enjoy games running at 30 fps in 720 p.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> ok ubishit have fckedd all their games now............ i am thinking of purchasing another rig with nvidia hardware, since games now are becoming company dependent...........wait better i will just go buy ps4 instead of spending 30k o9n a gpu......(should have done tat only instead of wasting money on a rig............



u shud keep both graphics card (AMD & NVidia) and shud replace them time to time whenever a new game is released... (best of both worlds)


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u shud keep both graphics card (AMD & NVidia) and shud replace them time to time whenever a new game is released... (best of both worlds)



*i.lvme.me/pzv5j7l.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 19, 2014)

why can't they just make a game which does not require new driver optimization.............


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 19, 2014)

I just hate the way they pronounce protagonist's name. Its clearly Ajay (a-jai) Ghale (gha-le), not Aa-Je. I hate it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2014)

I've read that there is some bug in Maps (going black)


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> I just hate the way they pronounce protagonist's name. Its clearly Ajay (a-jai) Ghale (gha-le), not Aa-Je. I hate it.



IIRC same thing happened in Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars too.


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I've read that there is some bug in Maps (going black)


It's resolved in update 1.0.3


----------



## Alok (Nov 20, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> I just hate the way they pronounce protagonist's name. Its clearly Ajay (a-jai) Ghale (gha-le), not Aa-Je. I hate it.



I wathced on youtube and I found their style of speaking hindi horrible . Sentences have flow and style of english but words are hindi. It doesn't sounds natural at all.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2014)

Alok said:


> I wathced on youtube and I found their style of speaking hindi horrible . Sentences have flow and style of english but words are hindi. It doesn't sounds natural at all.



Well what do you expect. They should had hired a Indian person for that for that but they didn't. We gotta live with this idiocy.


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 20, 2014)

Any performance improvements after the nvidia driver update ???????


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 20, 2014)

^^barely, At least for me 1~2 FPS gains in places. Not significant enough. Some less stuttering while driving tho.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I've read that there is some bug in Maps (going black)



just delete patch.dat in win32folder.All maps will become visible.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 20, 2014)

btw Bengal Tigers in Nepal ??!!   And i'm making wallets again from their skin?!! Does it not make Ajay Ghale the most bloody despicable poacher ever?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> just delete patch.dat in win32folder.All maps will become visible.



patch 1.03 doesn't do that. Deleting that patch file will break HBAO+ as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2014)

guys..whats different in FC4 than FC3 ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> guys..whats different in FC4 than FC3 ?



1. Graphical fidelity, its just so immaculate in almost everything, the illustration and characterization of the Himalayas and its devoted valley is astounding. the lush, the snowy mountains, awe-inspiring view of moonshine and sunrise over resplendent peaks, the jungle and wildlife so rich and abundant with life, it feels real, and i'm going to be biased here, whatever nvidia offerings are there in this game, is absolutely beastly, the godrays, soft shadows, HBAO+ they play seamlessly well to provide image quality and effects which are strikingly beautiful. Trees, temples, villages, caves, grassy valleys, snow canyons, lakes, waterfalls...all splendid, just set any point to map as way-point, set your car to auto-drive and enjoy the view. Get lost in the world, and you wont regret it.

2. Wild-life, overwhelming and sometimes can raise eye-brows but the copious amount of life-experience and the exotic animal-line it offers is beyond great.  The only thing I hate is killing Rhinos and Tigers, those could very well be left aside from being involved in petty crafting, just for the sake of being a little more rational.

3. Weapons, vehicles and access to elephant rides and other fun stuff, side-missions and the related quest benefits are interesting, nowhere near boring and repetitive which is markedly a plus. New introduction of outpost master quests, eye for an eye quests, hostage rescue, these are refreshing and gave a nice intrigue point for side-missions and to have a purpose for doing them. Bell towers are somewhat more comprehensive than the watch-towers from last game, innovative too.

4. Character design, voice acting, dialogues, cultural and native references aligned with story-line, quests, and generic population of in-game NPC are HORRIBLE.  Ubisoft, there is no shortage of Indians in the world. You took the crappy stereotyped ones and asked them to write those lines for you, why? Cliche ubisoft, cliche!

5. Story...hmm.no spoilers, but above point will somewhat contribute to its apparent triviality, which I believe will finally meet up in loose bonds and soulless ending.


----------



## Alok (Nov 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well what do you expect. They should had hired a Indian person for that for that but they didn't. We gotta live with this idiocy.



Exactly. Hindi dubbing crew would have made it awesome. I was dreaming the voice actor behind James Bond/Wolverine 's Hindi voice


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2014)

^^Hmm...give FC4 a rating at the end and lets c if its better than FC3 or not


----------



## Akira (Nov 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 5. Story...hmm.no spoilers, but above point will somewhat contribute to its apparent triviality, which I believe will finally meet up in loose bonds and soulless ending.



^This. Far Cry 3's story was powerful. From the the very start, we grow very attached to Jason Brody, as his brother is killed and he too has to kill in order to survive(and his horror at it). Jason was originally an ordinary and immature slacker who lacks confidence. Now on the island, Jason develops into confident and dangerous individual, but also disturbed, violent, and unstable. Jason's sociopathic traits become more obvious as the story progresses, with Jason quick to accepting the violence(not to mention the hallucinations) around him and even quicker to get involved in killing, eventually admitting that he found killing fun and it felt like "winning". I also liked the Rakyat Warrior "Tatau" system.

On the other hand, we have AJ, whose first kill is a quick takedown. Honestly, we don't know anything about him-at all. Just a guy with a slight criminal past and whose father founded the Golden Path. That's it. Now he's in a civil war killing people so he can distribute his mother's ashes(it was nice of Ubi to not let the player fight at all in the alternate ending). Jason, on the other hand, is a true survivor by the end of the game. Obviously, I'd rather not go into the Vaas vs. Min debate.

BTW, for those who played it, what would you rate higher? Far Cry 3 intro and Bamboo Cage scene or Far Cry 4 intro and Crab Rangoon Torture scene??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 20, 2014)

ok looks like the driver update solved the problems with amd..........Far Cry 4 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance - TechSpot


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> ok looks like the driver update solved the problems with amd..........Far Cry 4 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance - TechSpot



Oh man, thanks a lot for this news. 
Although Crossfire is not currently supported by I guess that will be solved real soon as the article suggested that AMD is now working with Ubi to fix CF issues which majorly concerns me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 20, 2014)

71 FPS what ? if thats average FPS they are showing on a GTX 970, then either they have turned down one or two settings OR they have some record breaking OC on the fastest GTX 970 available on market.  OR its simply a bad benchmark.

Avg FPS on GTX 970 at 1.4 Ghz OC ( which is pretty awesome without voltage mod ) is *60-62 FPS  at ultra*, and MAX is 87~89 FPS.

That figure fits nowhere.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 71 FPS what ? if thats average FPS they are showing on a GTX 970, then either they have turned down one or two settings OR they have some record breaking OC on the fastest GTX 970 available on market.  OR its simply a bad benchmark.
> 
> Avg FPS on GTX 970 at 1.4 Ghz OC ( which is pretty awesome without voltage mod ) is *60-62 FPS  at ultra*, and MAX is 87~89 FPS.
> 
> That figure fits nowhere.



They just made the settings Ultra. With no further tweak in settings whatsoever. They are using the vanilla Ultra settings and you might be using Ultra with more settings turned up, so that could be the reason.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> They just made the settings Ultra. With no further tweak in settings whatsoever. They are using the vanilla Ultra settings and you might be using Ultra with more settings turned up, so that could be the reason.



i am just relieved i would be getting 60 fps at ultra hell i dnt care abt other useless nvidia only settings..........

- - - Updated - - -

far cry 4 update 2 released..........



Spoiler



version 1.04
• NVIDIA HairWorks fully enabled for GeForce GTX gamers.
PVP + Co-Op Not
• Game no longer freeze if the player prinimaetna Op invite while in Uplay App after quickly select a storage device.
• Players will no longer experience a very low FPS, if they join others in PvP lobbly and Uplay browser.
• The game will no longer remain on a black screen, if they use the Fast Travel function just after the toll cinematic unlock.
• Fixed some issues that hinder the player to return to the Story mode on tab Co - Op.
progression
• Players can now reach 100% progress if they do not drive a snowmobile when the vehicle is available.
•Now Players will be able to achieve 100% progression after "Day 1" Patch applied.
Trophies
• Fixed problem when Trophies will not be rewarded for a few weapons.
Main menu
• The player will now hear the sound around you, if they come back tot he main menu of Uplay App.
Update v1.3.0
This is a list of known issues fixed in Day 1 Patch. Note that the patch for PC users contains a number of additional fixes - they indicated for the following remarks.
The stability and performance
• Fixed some random crashes in all modes of the game
artificial intelligence
• Fixed various edge animation case
• Fixed problems detecting cases of different boundary
• Fixed no VO on the edge of thematic reaction
Courtship, connectivity and replication
• thematic issues Fixed matchmaking edge
• questions and random edge themed Fixed host migration
• Fixed join unfinished edge thematic issues
• Fixed various problems replication between master and clients
• Fixed issues replication edge case with the systems
menu and HUD
• Fixed various menus edge and problems of overlap pop
• Fixed mission objectives and update issues
• Fixed Cooperative specific questions pop updates
• Fixed issues of little localization (cutoff text, subtitles)
• Fixed progression display 100% too early progress tab
• Polished textbook image
Mission Change (Campaign, Co-Op & Side materials)
• Fixed various low reproduction Passage Breaks
World and 3D
• Fixed various issues textures
• Deleted Rare floating objects
& Graphics Rendering Features (PC only)
• Fixed visualization capabilities that are not available in certain configurations
• Fixed a display issue with multiple monitors
• Fixed some visual artifacts; Adds SLI
and control inputs (PC)
• Fixed a mouse and keyboard functionality
in the game map editor
• Fixed some graphical distortion
• Fixed some cases question the edge with maps download


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2014)

Well I still have to wait for the crossfire updates but then, I am not going to play this one so soon either. Maybe after 6 months or a year. Too many games in Library begging for my time.


----------



## sutta_boy (Nov 20, 2014)

Akira said:


> ^This. Far Cry 3's story was powerful. From the the very start, we grow very attached to Jason Brody, as his brother is killed and he too has to kill in order to survive(and his horror at it). Jason was originally an ordinary and immature slacker who lacks confidence. Now on the island, Jason develops into confident and dangerous individual, but also disturbed, violent, and unstable. Jason's sociopathic traits become more obvious as the story progresses, with Jason quick to accepting the violence(not to mention the hallucinations) around him and even quicker to get involved in killing, eventually admitting that he found killing fun and it felt like "winning". I also liked the Rakyat Warrior "Tatau" system.
> 
> On the other hand, we have AJ, whose first kill is a quick takedown. Honestly, we don't know anything about him-at all. Just a guy with a slight criminal past and whose father founded the Golden Path. That's it. Now he's in a civil war killing people so he can distribute his mother's ashes(it was nice of Ubi to not let the player fight at all in the alternate ending). Jason, on the other hand, is a true survivor by the end of the game. Obviously, I'd rather not go into the Vaas vs. Min debate.
> 
> BTW, for those who played it, what would you rate higher? Far Cry 3 intro and Bamboo Cage scene or Far Cry 4 intro and Crab Rangoon Torture scene??




Far Cry 3 had a fantastic story, it was the story which got me playing the game thrice, the protagonist had real reasons to stay on the island compared to Ajay Ghale, Vaas became an iconic villain and Far Cry 3 an iconic game. Far cry 4 definitely improves the open world and game play but lacks the story, Ajay Ghale is already a bad-ass, no journey, no transformation. 

I must commend that Pagan Min had only one scene till now ( for me ) but he seemed impressive. 

So,

*Far cry 3 vs Far Cry 4 *

Story - Far cry 3

Protagonist - Jason brody

Antagonist - Cant decide, haven't seen more scenes of Pagan min

tribe - Rakyat over Golden path 

Game play - Far cry 4

graphics - Far Cry 4

Location - Tie

Over all feel - Far cry 3

Guns, cars, wildlife etc etc - Far cry 4


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> that's some butt-hurt rant i've seen in a while, just some posts ago, you were talking about selling your card  Gosh who made that "grapes are sour" idiom



butt-hurt rant???? what's with u dude, how is the posting abt updates of the game and their driver called a rant ???????

i want to made it clear it to you , what i said........


> ok ubishit have fckedd all their games now............ i am thinking of purchasing another rig with nvidia hardware, since games now are becoming company dependent...........wait better i will just go buy ps4 instead of spending 30k o9n a gpu......(should have done tat only instead of wasting money on a rig............


nowhere there i mentioned abt selling the card....... and what i wanted to point out in contrast to games like shadow of mordor which ran equally well on both amd and nvidia hardware companies llike nvidia are making deals with game fev so that they can favour their products while also ensuring to reduce other company's product status......... so it would be best to buy consoles now cause of this unhealthy competition by nvidia .......... you know what dragon age inquisition also came out recently but the thing is it was quite playable in nvidia cards not like the total disaster far cry 4 made with cards like 290x not playable at even med settings...........

and please mind your language while quoting specific replies........

also you really wanted this game to be it seems........


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2014)

uplay downloading at ~700 kbps


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 21, 2014)

^^what speed do you usually get?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> ^^what speed do you usually get?



Origin/Steam 6.3 Mbps

- - - Updated - - -

Now its downloading properly  
*i.imgur.com/dq4qPrc.png


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Origin/Steam 6.3 Mbps
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Did you buy? You have 970 right? If so u got a code for redeem.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2014)

btw i just installed and ran the game and i ran on ultra preset i was getting like 50 fps average..............


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Did you buy? You have 970 right? If so u got a code for redeem.



yes, redemed...

download dropped to 3mbps, now I have to wait 2 hrs for the download, but thats when my work shift begins


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> yes, redemed.


Awesome, card and price. Is the code included in the box or get it from seller?? Seller who golchhait?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Awesome, card and price. Is the code included in the box or get it from seller?? Seller who golchhait?



nope ankit infotech.................


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 21, 2014)

getting 30fps on low settings on my laptop

Btw I am not able to reduce the resolution below 1280*720. I wanted it to be 1024 for more fps but .....

Anyone fix for this ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope FC4 has more gameplay time than FC3 and some new features


----------



## RCuber (Nov 22, 2014)

Holly Cr@p... FC4 is Beautiful!! just played for about 15 minutes dayum its beautiful. but thats all I can play for now, gotta get back to work. got full weekend ahead for the gameplay


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2014)

Are u all playing the Gold Edition ?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 22, 2014)

Nope. They are playing the P!r@ted edition.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> and runs like molten cheese



absolutely with a 970 it must.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Nope. They are playing the P!r@ted edition.



pirated one is also GOLD .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone finding difficulty in locating pigs? I have completeed about 8.5% and yet to find a pig. I think I have unlocked 3-4 Bell Towers. Also crafted all weapon holsters. Rhino's are very hard to kill, using Explosives or RPG will damage the skin.
Also the leaves are hard to find unlike FC3, blue ones are only found near water bodies.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Anyone finding difficulty in locating pigs? I have completeed about 8.5% and yet to find a pig. I think I have unlocked 3-4 Bell Towers. Also crafted all weapon holsters. Rhino's are very hard to kill, using Explosives or RPG will damage the skin.
> Also the leaves are hard to find unlike FC3, blue ones are only found near water bodies.



Rhinos are already mentioned in endangered lists, why you are killing them? 
And regarding pigs, its cold out there man, so low probability of finding them.

Ontopic: I wanna play this game so bad....waiting for abusues in hindi


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 23, 2014)

^ already heard some

Bachao bachaoo haaaalpp... xD

ACT 1 complete.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Rhinos are already mentioned in endangered lists, why you are killing them?
> And regarding pigs, its cold out there man, so low probability of finding them.
> 
> Ontopic: I wanna play this game so bad...*waiting for abusues in hindi*



gameranand. 

go talk to him.

- - - Updated - - -

oh and, abuses. FTFY


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> gameranand.
> 
> go talk to him.
> 
> ...


Already know this lad. We play dota together


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 23, 2014)

how different is it from far cry 3,are there any noticeable differences between the 2(apart from its himalayan setting and the inclusion of a new villain)?Some gamers have complained that the gameplay feels very similar to FC3-is it really true?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Already know this lad. We play dota together



i know..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i know..



Oh ok


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2014)

anynews about update 2??? is it out yet???

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> how different is it from far cry 3,are there any noticeable differences between the 2(apart from its himalayan setting and the inclusion of a new villain)?Some gamers have complained that the gameplay feels very similar to FC3-is it really true?



new mechanics in addition to prvs ones..........., pretty much everything is same , you can consider it as a dlc or modded upgrade of far cry 3.............


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> anynews about update 2??? is it out yet???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> new mechanics in addition to prvs ones..........., pretty much everything is same , you can consider it as a dlc or modded upgrade of far cry 3.............



Yes it is out already


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> gameranand.
> 
> go talk to him.
> 
> ...



Hey hey, you are screwing up my reputation here. Old members know who I am, but let me be a good guy for new ones.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2014)

whats new in update 2?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

Bug fixes patches are out I guess.


----------



## Akira (Nov 24, 2014)

Who's done the voice acting for Kalinag in Shangri-La missions? Almost sounds like John Abraham


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 25, 2014)

I can't understand Ubi. Why are they troubling us, the legal owners with anti piracy ****??

With a great difficulty I just downloaded a 3 GB patched file (Ubi recommends 512 kbps connection, but they're idiots anyways).
I used a 7.2 mbps connection and took 3-4 days, (not continuously though).

And now, after the update, *my Depth of Field is screwed* and I can't see stuff clearly, its all blurred....

I know there was a recent news that FC4 users who can't see **** have pirated the game... I HAVE NOT PIRATED the game... I can produce the purchase details & invoice... I got the game from Flipkart, Indian retailer.
It only proves that Ubi deliberately put problems in user experiences to avoid piracy... How can an official patch reduce my Depth of Field?


After Far Cry 3, god knows why I had high expectations... Now, what do I do with this blurry game? Will another patch come? Because its not there as yet....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 25, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Hey hey, you are screwing up my reputation here. Old members know who I am, but let me be a good guy for new ones.



doubt it...............


----------



## iittopper (Nov 25, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> I can't understand Ubi. Why are they troubling us, the legal owners with anti piracy ****??
> 
> With a great difficulty I just downloaded a 3 GB patched file (Ubi recommends 512 kbps connection, but they're idiots anyways).
> I used a 7.2 mbps connection and took 3-4 days, (not continuously though).
> ...



Can you post some SS ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2014)

After how many missions can we enter NORTH KYRAT...
We enter NORTH KYRAT via KING'S BRIDGE

*i.imgur.com/ZY4BQtE.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

^^Wow..the map looks much tidy and better than FC3


----------



## $hadow (Nov 27, 2014)

^^And with less water also


----------



## Akira (Nov 27, 2014)

The character development in FC4 is horrible. Sometimes I want to give both Amita and Sabal the finger and do whatever the hell I want, but ofcourse, there's no option for that. AJ hardly has any personal reasons for staying in Kyrat, or any compunction over killing thousands of people in the way. Honestly, they could have simply taken a card from AC:BlackFlag, where Edward becomes more mature after Kidd's fate(no spoilers, but those who played it might know what I mean). They could have included a similar scenario with Dr.Noore. Or a dozen other ways-but no, AJ keeps doing crap without even one mention of what Lakshmana is?

I still have only captured South(playing it slowly, with all collectibles ) but hoping the story gets better...


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 27, 2014)

Character development in FC3 was horrible too. I just feel that Ubi is turning AC and FC into CoD, new game every year with some minor changes.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 28, 2014)

Far Cry 4 woes with dual-core processors point to a bleak future for budget PC gamers | PCWorld

far cry 4 dual core fix
Dual Core Fix (here it is) :: Far Cry 4 General Discussions

I don't know why ubsoft blocked dual core processor, the wired thing is after using this fix the games works smoothly without any problem, then why block the old processor???? ass****es. never going to buy any game from them again. Thank god i didn't delete the setup, downloading everything again whould have been a nightmare.

Time to play the game finally woohooo


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 28, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Can you post some SS ?



Here's it....

View attachment 15029

*UPDATE:* I solved the problem. Apparently, its a bug. If I keep it in the default specified "Low" graphics setting, the game works ok.
When I change any individual Graphics setting, making it from "Low" to "Custom"... This Blurring happens. So, when I changed Environmental Detail from Low to Medium, this blurring started....


Needless to say, at this stage, we're all expecting some regular updates... Its not stable yet, we can all feel it.



*About the Game:* Its just the starting and I can't understand whether Pagan Min hates Ajay, or likes Ajay for being Ishwari's son.
I mean, Min didn't capture him properly... Nor was there much torture to Ajay, Darpan although got a lot of pain... Ajay just escaped on his own.

What is this? (Step-)Father-son family rivalry to be settled later, or a proper battle?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2014)

If someone can tell me how the hell I can run this game full screen I will throw a kiss 

Tried 16:10, nothing, 16:9 obviously isn't showing my native resolution and borderless and full screen those options are same!


----------



## seamon (Nov 30, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> If someone can tell me how the hell I can run this game full screen I will throw a kiss
> 
> Tried 16:10, nothing, 16:9 obviously isn't showing my native resolution and borderless and full screen those options are same!



Try pressing Alt+Enter

- - - Updated - - -

I wish I could play this game on Ultra T_T


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone playing at 16:10 will have that damn letterboxing. Found a fix (sort of great?) here, Black bars / borders / letter box :: Far Cry 4 General Discussions

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I don't understand how to do the campaign (main) missions! What shall I look on the map for? I am at 18% and the main screen says I have done (or in progress?) a mission called _Burn It Down_, but then on the map I see nothing!


----------



## Akira (Dec 2, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Guys I don't understand how to do the campaign (main) missions! What shall I look on the map for? I am at 18% and the main screen says I have done (or in progress?) a mission called _Burn It Down_, but then on the map I see nothing!



Campaign missions are done by approaching the Golden Path symbol on the map(or A for Amita and S for Sabal). It's also possible you might have to do Huntley's missions(W) or Longinus' missions(L) before further campaign is unlocked. (Assuming you don't have the black map glitch-where you can't see the map at all).

P.S- Press tab on the map to bring up legends and mess with what you can/can't see on the map. Very useful when you buy maps from the store.


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Anyone playing at 16:10 will have that damn letterboxing. Found a fix (sort of great?) here, Black bars / borders / letter box :: Far Cry 4 General Discussions
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys I don't understand how to do the campaign (main) missions! What shall I look on the map for? I am at 18% and the main screen says I have done (or in progress?) a mission called _Burn It Down_, but then on the map I see nothing!



Next is the Bhadra Mission I think, if you have done that then it's Yogi and Regge(Y) mission which is the Noore mission.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2014)

Akira said:


> Campaign missions are done by approaching the Golden Path symbol on the map(or A for Amita and S for Sabal). It's also possible you might have to do Huntley's missions(W) or Longinus' missions(L) before further campaign is unlocked. (Assuming you don't have the black map glitch-where you can't see the map at all).
> 
> P.S- Press tab on the map to bring up legends and mess with what you can/can't see on the map. Very useful when you buy maps from the store.


All right, so I gotta do all those missions which say Y or L or H to get my next mission? Hmm, I thought there were side missions. When I move the cursor over any one of those icons it says do a mission for a that specific person, it doesn't say it'll continue my campaign as well! Confusing!


seamon said:


> Next is the Bhadra Mission I think, if you have done that then it's Yogi and Regge(Y) mission which is the Noore mission.


I think I have done the Bhadra mission, not sure though.

I just did that arena survival mission, and now I see A (Amita's mission) back in the map!

By the way, where to find the _A Key To the North_ mission, if anyone has already done that? It unlocks two more health slots, and I badly need that  If an Eagle could take away almost two health slots then they should have given a dozen of them


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> All right, so I gotta do all those missions which say Y or L or H to get my next mission? Hmm, I thought there were side missions. When I move the cursor over any one of those icons it says do a mission for a that specific person, it doesn't say it'll continue my campaign as well! Confusing!
> 
> I think I have done the Bhadra mission, not sure though.
> 
> ...



Key to North comes much later in the campaign I think. It unlocks a lot of things especially weapons. Eagle takes 1 in mine. :/


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Key to North comes much later in the campaign I think. It unlocks a lot of things especially weapons. Eagle takes 1 in mine. :/


Oh okay. Do you know how that mission will be marked, I mean under A or S or someone else's? 

Maybe the Eagle takes away one slot for mine too, but it's damn irritating, as it happened so many times. Another weird and annoying thing is I got run over by passenger cars at least 6-7 times.


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Oh okay. Do you know how that mission will be marked, I mean under A or S or someone else's?
> 
> Maybe the Eagle takes away one slot for mine too, but it's damn irritating, as it happened so many times. Another weird and annoying thing is I got run over by passenger cars at least 6-7 times.



wow you really do suck at FC 4.

I have just let Noore die myself.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> wow you really do suck at FC 4.
> 
> I have just let Noore die myself.


I suck at every game, but yeah I don't like this forest stuffs, they just look good! 

What? Why? I mean why did you just say that? Damn! Spoiled!


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

My bad.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I suck at every game, but yeah I don't like this forest stuffs, they just look good!
> 
> What? Why? I mean why did you just say that? Damn! Spoiled!



That was what happen in FC 3 as well if you choose one to kill your friends.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> That was what happen in FC 3 as well if you choose one to kill your friends.


I know right! 

PS: An Eagle takes away 2.5 bars out of 4.


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I know right!
> 
> PS: An Eagle takes away 2.5 bars out of 4.



I am playing in easy I think that's why.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 3, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> Here's it....
> 
> View attachment 15029
> 
> ...



dude spoilers........... use spoiler tag.........

- - - Updated - - -



ithehappy said:


> All right, so I gotta do all those missions which say Y or L or H to get my next mission? Hmm, I thought there were side missions. When I move the cursor over any one of those icons it says do a mission for a that specific person, it doesn't say it'll continue my campaign as well! Confusing!
> 
> I think I have done the Bhadra mission, not sure though.
> 
> ...



eagle killing is easy u just have to listen....... there is approx 5 sec delay before sound and attack.............


----------



## Akira (Dec 3, 2014)

*All patriots are sons of b!tches: My Campaign Review(Spoilers Follow)*

*If you followed Sabal go to Jalendu to see the real ending. If you followed Amita, go to Tirtha.*

*SPOILER ALERT!!*

I played FC2, FC3, and FC:Blood Dragon. And neither of the 3 left as bitter a taste in my mouth as Far Cry 4 did. Make your choice: Amita or Sabal? The She-Devil or the Traditionalist Psychopath? Here, the choice isn't between the two lesser evils...it's between two people who are as-if not more-crazy than Pagan Min himself. 

Amita wants to build infrastructure using drug money-which is fine, as long as you don't end up growing opium for ALL your future needs, and in the end, turning Kyrat into a drug state, worse than even Columbia, perhaps. Sabal, on the other hand, is a freaking Mohan Ghale fanboy, with no plan for the future, except a belief that the Tarun Matara and the gods will see him through. Honestly, he is more of Mohan's son than AJ ever was. Mohan this, Mohan that-not only did he know your father, but idolises him, sticking to every traditionalist belief. He has a true fanatic's edge to his actions, from enforcing people to follow Kyra and a bitter hatred for Amita's views(by the end,anyway).

So where do we come in? Instead of listening to both Amita's and Sabal's proposals and making our own, we have to "Choose the lesser evil" and follow along like a good little lapdog. Again and again, we see that people believe in us: whether it be Rabi Ray Rana, or Bhadra, or the common people/soldiers of the Golden Path. "You can break this stalemate", "I believe in you", "Bhaijaan, I want to thank you personally", all Ubisoft had to do was give us a third option-make people rally behind us, and give both Amita and Sabal the finger. It wouldn't even be that difficult, considering we do all the shooting, capture all outposts/radio towers, and kill all of Min's lieutenants. 

As for the plot itself, it wasn't half as complicated as I initially thought it was. The Yuma angle was completely wasted(where she thinks Min was destroyed because of Ajay's mother). Yuma doesn't do anything at all to even try and overthrow Min. Then there was Noore, maybe the biggest fail on Ubi's part. Honestly, she could have been a great ally to Ajay's cause(Not amita,not sabal's, but AJ's). But the choice we get is kill her, or let her commit suicide. Hell, AJ doesn't even try to save her(and honestly, with Noore, how exactly will the Shanath Arena go on?). She could have at least tried revenge on Paul's family(on his daughter,Ashley). It's clear that we are supposed to see the ironic situation with Paul Harmon, where his family thinks that he's away on business trips and bringing back 'gifts'; but what's the damn point?? We never see or hear about them later anyway. Yogi and Reggie,as well as Rabi Ray, steal the show(though RR could tone down on the Youtube references. And bacon? Kyratis eat bacon?)

As for Pagan(the saving grace of the characters) himself, the closest I can compare him to is *The Governor* from the Walking Dead series. His child with Ishwari(Lakshmana-honestly, that's a boy's name, but whatever)is killed by a fanatical and jealous Mohan Ghale-who in turn, is killed by his wife and AJ's mother Ishwari(and then she runs). This leaves Pagan a wreck, an recluse in his Palace for 10 years, and when he comes out, as he admits, does "pretty horrible things." Bans religion, starts killing deserters and random people for fun, all in all, becomes a tyrranical douchebag. But Troy Baker's voice acting and your personal relation to him makes him the coolest guy in the game. The random snips of Pagan's wisdom help, too.

It's a disservice if I mention campaign and don't mention Shangri-La. Discovering the thangkas lead you on the journey of Kalinag(who at times sounds eerily like John Abraham) who connects with you, especially if you know Hindi; and Shangri-La is just fantastic. Fighting rakshasas with a tiger and an elephant at your side, like a boss!! Speaking of boss, the last boss battle in Shangri-La is the best in the whole game. It's complicated enough to keep you engaged, but not so difficult as to become frustrating. BTW, keep an ear out for the "Mystical Guru" tune-it's how you find seekers in the levels and listen to a few more lines of dialogue.

There are 4 endings to the game: 1. Follow Sabal. 2. Follow Amita. 3. Wait for 15 minutes after Pagan offers you Crab Rangoon. 4. Kill Pagan/Let him go(here, after you let him go, you can shoot him down by shooting the helicopter with Grenade Launcher or LMG). You can just kill him at the dinner table, but where's the fun in that?

As for the additional Hurk's missions, they're OK. The Speed movie mission is freaking awesome though. The Himalaya and Longinus' missions become the same damn thing over and over again. You curse in frustration after Longinus sends you to find the 100th freaking blood diamond.

Frankly, the best thing about the campaign is: It's forgettable. Unremarkable. With the splendour of Kyrat around you, Co-op, and the Map-editor, you don't pay attention to it. But still, it's frustrating as hell when you to to Tirtha and see what Amita is doing for the "Sake of Kyrat's Future".

Iam hoping for an additional DLC, where we and Pagan get to "Tear sh!t up!!" and wrest control of Kyrat in our own hands.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2014)

Finished the game yesterday night, can't believe the final stage was that easy! Very weird given the earlier stages were much more difficult!

But I am having few queries going through my mind since finishing it. If anyone knows the answers to them please mention here. Using spoiler, for people who haven't yet played it DO NOT click on it, seriously, used double spoiler just to be safe 



Spoiler






Spoiler



Q1: I didn't kill Pagan Min in dinner table. Something told me I would get a chance later. But then when he was flying away with his helicopter I shot it down with the rocket launcher. Now I had that launcher from the previous stage (where the rebels and I captured his fortress), thus I could take out the launcher and shot it. But what would happen if I didn't have it? Would Pagan Min just flee away, cause it'd not be possible to take it down with guns right? Or was there a launcher lying around that place (where Ajay left his mother's ash)? I didn't really notice!

Q2: Who is Kalinag? A demon or a saint sent to kill demons? Confusing! Cause when I was playing as Kalinag I was killing the demons by myself assisted with that tiger. But then again as Ajay I was asked to kill Kalinag!

Q3: Who is Yuma? I mean that awful looking *****? What relation does she have with Ajay?

Q4: What happened to the half old guy whom we see at the beginning travelling to Kyrat? Dead I suppose, killed by Pagan Min's thugs?

Q5: I didn't kill Amita. Would the story have changed if I had killed her?

Q6: This isn't a spoiler but I want the OST of this game, very much.


----------



## Akira (Dec 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here, this might make things slightly clearer:



Spoiler



1. You can shoot Pagan or not. If you want to, you can either to it at the dinner table, or when he is flying away. No, it's not really necessary to use a RPG or grenade launcher to shoot the heli down(it's very fragile, actually). I shot it down twice with the buzzsaw LMG. Only difference if you kill him is that you get to loot his body and a message 'The king is dead'.

2. Kalinag is a great saint sent by King of Kyrat in ancient times to find Shangri-La, heaven on earth. He becomes SL's protector. When fighting Yuma, you are drugged and hallucinate; in that vision, you are the Rakshasa, devil of Shangri-La and Yuma is Kalinag(meaning you are apparently the antagonist). When you 'kill Kalinag' you actually kill Yuma-in the real world. In the thangkas, you are kalinag, trying to protect SL.

3. Yuma was an orphan, adopted and brought up by Pagan's father alongside him. She is ferociously loyal to Pagan, his best lieutenant. When Ishwari and Pagan become a couple, Yuma takes offense. When lakshmana dies, Pagan's spirit breaks, and Yuma thinks that 'the whore' led him astray and broke him. That's why she despises Ajay so much, because she sees the soft spot Pagan has for him.

4. Darpan-yeah he's dead. We never see him again.

5. No, story doesn't change. If you followed Amita, she asks you to kill Sabal. Same case.(note go to Jalendu temple to see the real ending-if Sabal. If amita-then go to Tirtha outppost.

6. Ost by Cliff Martinez, Drive's composer. Main song.: the clash-Should i stay


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2014)

Akira said:


> Here, this might make things slightly clearer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for this. You helped me to clear almost all the confusions.

Still I have one or two : (Damn I loved the story of the game)



Spoiler



5: I went to Jalendu temple before (I mean before asking here, but after completing the campaign of course) and I saw that Sabal's followers were killing some traitors, shall I say, by cutting their throats, and Bhadra was sitting as Tarun Matara or something, are you talking about this ending?

And then after seeing all that I did a weird thing actually, right there (for fun, and curiosity). I went to first floor of the temple and used that mounted LMG to kill Sabal and all his followers! And now when I go back and forth to the temple I don't see Sabal any more, but his followers are there! So is he really dead? And people don't blame/attack me either!

Also where is Amita? Escaped from Kyrat I suppose?


----------



## Akira (Dec 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks a lot for this. You helped me to clear almost all the confusions.
> 
> Still I have one or two : (Damn I loved the story of the game)
> 
> ...



Huh, you actually liked the story? I was really disappointed. It was a big letdown, especially from the fantastic buildup in FC3(read my review above for other reasons).



Spoiler



Yeah, you _can_ technically 'kill' Sabal or Amita in either of these endings. I too, killed amita after she walks away from me in Tirtha. She enslaves children of the villages to work on opium farms and kills Bhadra. No, they're not counted as dead(I don't think). This isn't Fallout,after all. Killings of major/even minor characters only happen in cutscenes.

If you let Sabal/Amita go, they just leave. I was thinking maybe a 2nd civil war, but nothing like that happens. Everything else remains the same.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 5, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> dude spoilers........... use spoiler tag.........



Sorry. Will keep that in mind from now on....


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2014)

Any one got the latest update? I am not sure if mine was updated or not, how big is the update?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 11, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Any one got the latest update? I am not sure if mine was updated or not, how big is the update?




Got the new update . I think size was around 650 mb , not sure . If the nvidia option from graphics is removed , then your game is updated . In any case if you game is legit , you cant play it online without latest update .


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Got the new update . I think size was around 650 mb , not sure . If the nvidia option from graphics is removed , then your game is updated . In any case if you game is legit , you cant play it online without latest update .


Its legit, I haven't played it since Sunday, also 650 MB gets downloaded within 2 mins so I could have missed that. will check if nVidia option is removed to confirm.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 11, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Its legit, I haven't played it since Sunday, *also 650 MB gets downloaded within 2 mins* so I could have missed that. will check if nVidia option is removed to confirm.



#sweg mode on.  xD


----------



## RCuber (Dec 11, 2014)

Patch downloads after game is launched from Uplay. Patch is 1362 MB 



anirbandd said:


> #sweg mode on.  xD



Correction 3 minutes  
*i.imgur.com/5vwnnLN.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2014)

Show off.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2014)

Spoiler



So Pagan Min is not dead after all. I was playing some side missions (hostage rescue) and got a call from him (or something where he was talking) asking Ajay to change his cloth types and all, that he (Pagan) has asked some tailor to make finer suits for Ajay and blah blah! How the hell is that possible? So the guy whose copter I shot down was another double then?


----------



## seamon (Dec 12, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So Pagan Min is not dead after all. I was playing some side missions (hostage rescue) and got a call from him (or something where he was talking) asking Ajay to change his cloth types and all, that he (Pagan) has asked some tailor to make finer suits for Ajay and blah blah! How the hell is that possible? So the guy whose copter I shot down was another double then?



probably a bug.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Patch downloads after game is launched from Uplay. Patch is 1362 MB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which BB are you using?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Which BB are you using?



Hathway 50mbps


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 13, 2014)

btw did anyone faced crashes on Nora's mission (after saving the big idols) ?

FATAL error : File system error Unknown file system read write() exception


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Hathway 50mbps



What's the price?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2014)

Guys I've a problem. Consider this image

*i.imgur.com/ZBsazN1.jpg?1

Now if you can seee that cottage, even if I go near it, it will still be dark. Similarly near cliffs/ mountains of shadows or under some roofs in open area, the dark is so dominating. I cant see anything at those places. Is it normal? Is there some flashlight available in game? Or is it my R7 265 specific problem?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2014)

Nope, no flashlight, at least I haven't found any yet.

Cloud you pin point that location, I just want to see it myself outta curiosity?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Nope, no flashlight, at least I haven't found any yet.
> 
> Cloud you pin point that location, I just want to see it myself outta curiosity?



Its in the banapur village in the beginning. Just where the friend (Sabal I guess) left me and told me to meet him when Im ready. Just go down to first set of stairs, then left, there you will see this open field.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2014)

All right I will see it at night.
But that looks weird indeed! What version are you on?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2014)

Ah, just found a fix. But it lowered the lighting quality.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Guys I've a problem. Consider this image
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ZBsazN1.jpg?1
> 
> Now if you can seee that cottage, even if I go near it, it will still be dark. Similarly near cliffs/ mountains of shadows or under some roofs in open area, the dark is so dominating. I cant see anything at those places. Is it normal? Is there some flashlight available in game? Or is it my R7 265 specific problem?



let me give you the solution right away, the version u are on, is devoid of the ultra dark shadow glitch fix patch that came out with 1.04 update. what happens is if you have turned on shadows to high, AO to HBAO+ or SSBC, the shadows will break. Turn them down to medium shadows and SSAO and ur problem will be gone. 
Also it seems ur map is broken, try deleting the patch.dat and patch.fat files in data folder of the game.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> let me give you the solution right away, the version u are on, is devoid of the ultra dark shadow glitch fix patch that came out with 1.04 update. what happens is if you have turned on shadows to high, AO to HBAO+ or SSBC, the shadows will break. Turn them down to medium shadows and SSAO and ur problem will be gone.
> Also it seems ur map is broken, try deleting the patch.dat and patch.fat files in data folder of the game.


Yea , spot on.
I renamed the patch files and AO to SSAO. But I turned shadows to ultra. Will turn shadows to medium now.
1 more question, I dunno if its me but when I applied those fix the overall quality of the game looked a bit dull to me. So Im guessing those patch files, 1 was 1.3gb, has to do something with it?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2014)

Freaking "Don't Look Down" Mission :/


----------



## amjath (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm getting killed everytime I try shooting a Rhino. Any help?? 

BTW is this game locked at 60 fps or what. I'm getting ~60 fps at 1080p ultra


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm getting killed everytime I try shooting a Rhino. Any help??
> 
> BTW is this game locked at 60 fps or what. I'm getting ~60 fps at 1080p ultra



you gotta aim to the head. C4/Mines kills the Rhino instantly, but damages the skin so its of no use. use shotgun and aim for the head. 

check Vsync for 60 fps.


----------



## amjath (Dec 15, 2014)

RCuber said:


> you gotta aim to the head. C4/Mines kills the Rhino instantly, but damages the skin so its of no use. use shotgun and aim for the head.
> 
> check Vsync for 60 fps.



I will take your rhino advice
Vsync is checked and everything in ultra is giving me 60 fps max and ~57 fps normal right?


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> I will take your rhino advice
> Vsync is checked and everything in ultra is giving me 60 fps max and ~57 fps normal right?


What is your rig configuration?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yea , spot on.
> I renamed the patch files and AO to SSAO. But I turned shadows to ultra. Will turn shadows to medium now.
> 1 more question, I dunno if its me but when I applied those fix the overall quality of the game looked a bit dull to me. So Im guessing those patch files, 1 was 1.3gb, has to do something with it?



I had that too, i think it turns off the Mipmap and affects the overall texture quality a bit, but above that i think its the AO which drastically degrades the lightning quality, to me i just could not stand the dumb down with a GTX 970, in-fact you will also notice that no matter broken the shadows are, with HBAO+ the game looks friggin awesome. So i just patched the game with 1.04 patch and everything was fixed.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I'm getting killed everytime I try shooting a Rhino. Any help??
> 
> BTW is this game locked at 60 fps or what. I'm getting ~60 fps at 1080p ultra



with GTX 970, that's pretty much it. I'm getting almost 50~52 Avg in 2560*1440 with a Decent OC.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I'm getting killed everytime I try shooting a Rhino. Any help??
> 
> BTW is this game locked at 60 fps or what. I'm getting ~60 fps at 1080p ultra



*PKM* or any LMG..OR if you already have unlocked the Elephant gun in Signature weapons, well....you get the point form the weapon's name right? dont use explosives, a damaged skin is no good for crafting.


----------



## amjath (Dec 15, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> What is your rig configuration?


i7 2600k, z77, 8GB RAM, GTX970, Seasonic s12g, 2TBHDD


sam_738844 said:


> I had that too, i think it turns off the Mipmap and affects the overall texture quality a bit, but above that i think its the AO which drastically degrades the lightning quality, to me i just could not stand the dumb down with a GTX 970, in-fact you will also notice that no matter broken the shadows are, with HBAO+ the game looks friggin awesome. So i just patched the game with 1.04 patch and everything was fixed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yeah yeah thx I just started playing will check for the guns.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I had that too, i think it turns off the Mipmap and affects the overall texture quality a bit, but above that i think its the AO which drastically degrades the lightning quality, to me i just could not stand the dumb down with a GTX 970, in-fact you will also notice that no matter broken the shadows are, with HBAO+ the game looks friggin awesome. So i just patched the game with 1.04 patch and everything was fixed.
> .



So you have deleted those patch files but using 1.4 patch, HBAO+ and shadows ultra right?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So you have deleted those patch files but using 1.4 patch, HBAO+ and shadows ultra right?



not deleted, the patch itself IS the two very files, after that (with an nvidia card) you will able to turn everything ultra along with PCSS, HBAO+, Enhanced God Rays...etc as nvidia specific features, and also fix the broken shadow, map, CTD at opening doors, incredibly annoying stuttering while driving..and many more issues.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there any way to skip the intros by pressing Esc?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2014)

I want to shut down radio in vehicles, possible?


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Is there any way to skip the intros by pressing Esc?



open the FAR CRY 4 shortcut. add "-skipintro"
Example: "d:\games\far cry4.exe" -skipintro


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 19, 2014)

That doesn't skip the cutscenes. Also I am unable to save. I am at 1.3 patch and ran the game as admin


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> That doesn't skip the cutscenes. Also I am unable to save. I am at 1.3 patch and ran the game as admin



cutscene cannot be skipped afaik


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> cutscene cannot be skipped afaik



Any idea how to fix the save game issue? I have replayed the Prologue 8 times now.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 19, 2014)

^run the game in administrator mode,install the latest updates for the game.


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Any idea how to fix the save game issue? I have replayed the Prologue 8 times now.



run as administrator


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 20, 2014)

As I mentioned earlier, I tried it already, same issue.


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I tried it already, same issue.



sorry didn't read. Which patch you are on


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> sorry didn't read. Which patch you are on


Patch 1.5


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2014)

Is this game mod-able?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2014)

^There's attachment mod and difficulty mod.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2014)

I just want to turn off Radio in-game.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I just want to turn off Radio in-game.



You can. just check your keyboard binding


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2014)

So I have played the below mentioned side missions now. Is there anything else worth checking out other than these? Would be uninstalling then.



Spoiler



All the Shangri-La, Hurk, Reggie and Yoggie and Longinus missions. Ghale Homestead is fully updated. Outposts and Towers liberated obviously. And all Rabi Ray Rana Propaganda centres are destroyed etc.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2014)

RCuber said:


> You can. just check your keyboard binding



Oh... didnt know this


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2014)

How many missions should one complete before the north unlocks. I am not able to go to north, its giving me out of range.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2014)

bssunil said:


> How many missions should one complete before the north unlocks. I am not able to go to north, its giving me out of range.


I can't say exactly how many (didn't notice the exact number) but quite a few, around 70% I would say.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 23, 2014)

The Shangri-La missions are superb. Full with hindi dialogues and the white tiger .. just love it

Btw is the difficulty higher in the Himalayas as compared to other missions ?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 23, 2014)

when do shangri La mission start ? I have done around 9 main mission .


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 26, 2014)

Completed far Cry 4

Story is amazing. Neither killed Amita nor Sabal , not even Pagan. Finally rested Ishwari Ghale's ashes and Pagan gave me Kyrat 

12/17 Towers liberated. Must play 

Rating : 9/10


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 26, 2014)

So, after installing the game, it immediately asks for update... which is 3GB. Then again, it installed another update which is 1.3GB. Then again, a 39 MB update. And these updates were compulsory.


My question is, despite all this, why can't I notice a single change in the whole game? No cutscene so far, no framerate improvement, nothing. Where is this update going? Some Anti piracy ****, is it?

And secondly, Ubi claimed that an internet of 256 kbps is needed. Did Ubi even calculate how much time these updates would've taken on 256 kbps? I mean, why do they recommend specs like fools?


And does anyone have the changelog for the updates we're getting?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 27, 2014)

An update helped in my fps going a little higher than before and also the NVIDIA gfx setting was removed.

Thats all I know

PS : A new loading sign and no loading music also


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've started playing fc 4 but sometimes i experience so much lag and stuttering that the game becomes almost unplayable-the situation worsens particularly while driving through the streets of kyrat,when the stuttering becomes really unbearable.Has anyone else experienced the same issue?Installing the newest patches has made no difference at all.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 4, 2015)

It doesn't stutter for me, but yeah I experience some fps drops while driving and flying. I use patch v1.5

What are your system specs?

- - - Updated - - -

It doesn't stutter for me, but yeah I experience some fps drops while driving and flying. I use patch v1.5

What are your system specs?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 4, 2015)

^at what resolution and settings do u run it-i'm playing it with most of the options set to medium/low at 1600*900;I've found a workaround that has eliminated the stuttering by a huge margin-just changing “DisableLoadingMip0="0"” to  “DisableLoadingMip0="1"” in gamprofile.xml has worked wonders in my case.And i have a core i5 with 8gb ram and geforce 450 gpu.To learn more about this fix,you may visit:
Far Cry 4 News - Far Cry 4 Big Fixes - Stuttering Fix, Intro Screen Skip And Disable Mouse Acceleration


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am loving this game. So many things to do and played continuously from 11.30 am to 8.30 pm.


----------



## ratul (Jan 5, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I've started playing fc 4 but sometimes i experience so much lag and stuttering that the game becomes almost unplayable-the situation worsens particularly while driving through the streets of kyrat,when the stuttering becomes really unbearable.Has anyone else experienced the same issue?Installing the newest patches has made no difference at all.



even i get lags and stuttering while driving/flying, thing i have noticed is constant "on" state of my HDD activity led on my laptop, indicating heavy disk activity, maybe it loads map on the go and 5400rpm drive on my laptop isn't fast enough to keep up with it, so it hangs for a second or two while loading is complete.


----------



## eureka (Jan 5, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I've started playing fc 4 but sometimes i experience so much lag and stuttering that the game becomes almost unplayable-the situation worsens particularly while driving through the streets of kyrat,when the stuttering becomes really unbearable.Has anyone else experienced the same issue?Installing the newest patches has made no difference at all.


Depends on your specs mate.
It will lag on most systems though, just look at Ubisoft's forum, even people with 980 reported lag! Optimization is below average of the game, but still make sure to use the latest patch, which is 1.06 I believe.

- - - Updated - - -



kapilove77 said:


> I am loving this game. So many things to do and played continuously from 11.30 am to 8.30 pm.


LOL. The day I played the first Shangri-La mission I so loved it, and played from 1 in the morning to 12 noon next day.
It's a lovely game. The small touches of Hindi (the curse words especially, the background music with tabla, the voice narration of Shangri-La missions along the story, all so beautiful.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 5, 2015)

Guys, anyone of you who have played the game a bit, could you help me with my problem?



Spoiler



I've updated 3 patches to a point where no new patch appears. I'm playing on my laptop, the specs of which are in my signature.
The game is badly optimised and its not playing well, even on my small display. That's not the big problem though.


The bigger problem is, I'm stuck in the game. I've done 1-2 intro missions and I'm at this town where Amita tells me to hunt down a couple of wolves using arrows, for an old lady who owns a farm.
After this mission, I do a mission to unlock a radio tower.

Now, I'm seeing only one mission on the map, which is of Longinus (L)...

However, when I go close to this mission, immediately my game crashes and Windows asks me if I should check online for a solution, or just close the program. I've checked online, but nothing happened at all.

Its same in both online and offline modes. I'm not able to proceed, because everytime I go near this L mission, my game is crashing again and again.... 


By the way, in the Help I read that you can go to both Amita and Sabal and take missions as per your side... So, can I take Amita/ Sabal's missions in a specific location without an icon on the map?
If yes, where is this location (so that I can continue my game)?



Can anyone help me out?

I've done only 2-3 missions so I can restart the story mode, if you're sure it would help..


----------



## eureka (Jan 6, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, anyone of you who have played the game a bit, could you help me with my problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say anything about the game's crash, might give a look or ask in Steam community?

About Amita/ Sabal mission, one mission, one choice. For example you have chosen Amita's for the time being, but that doesn't mean you will have to choose Amita's mission for upcoming missions too, you can choose Sabal's if you want it. No, there is no specific place where you can go and have a mission of Amita or Sabal, you will have to continue with the game and at right time A or S will appear on the map.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 6, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, anyone of you who have played the game a bit, could you help me with my problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capture an outpost and you will have more side missions available, I would advice to start looking for animal skins.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 11, 2015)

Guys, just restarted with a new game, and my problem is not solved.



eureka said:


> Can't say anything about the game's crash, might give a look or ask in Steam community?
> 
> About Amita/ Sabal mission, one mission, one choice. For example you have chosen Amita's for the time being, but that doesn't mean you will have to choose Amita's mission for upcoming missions too, you can choose Sabal's if you want it. No, there is no specific place where you can go and have a mission of Amita or Sabal, you will have to continue with the game and at right time A or S will appear on the map.


I haven't purchased the game from Steam. I got it preordered from Flipkart.

I have completed one mission for Amita and one for Sabal. Amita's mission about those wolves and their den. Sabal's mission of liberating the belltower. Then, Sabal phones me up to say that Longinus is the solution to the problem.... Since then, when I approach Longinus, the game crashes.

So, clearly, *I have to do the Longinus mission now*.... And that is not happening due to this crash. And nor has a patch arrived so far.

(But I think I successfully did this mission before updating it with the 1.2 GB patch.)



kartikoli said:


> Capture an outpost and you will have more side missions available, I would advice to start looking for animal skins.



I can't escape the area, it gives me a 10 second timer.
Secondly, there's no other bell tower in the accessible area, except the one I captured in the very first mission for Sabal.


The problem is the game crashing on approaching Longinus... Can anyone help me?


----------



## Alok (Jan 11, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, just restarted with a new game, and my problem is not solved.
> 
> 
> The problem is the game crashing on approaching Longinus... Can anyone help me?



Just varify your game files using UPLAY and it will be fixed.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 12, 2015)

Alok said:


> Just varify your game files using UPLAY and it will be fixed.



Thank you so much buddy.  It took me some time finding the verify option as I started game directly using shortcut, but it was in the Uplay software.

It told me that a "number of files" are corrupted and offered repairing the files, and then a 90 MB update was needed, and that worked.
The Longinus mission worked ok & I went ahead to see the first Balance of Power mission today. Will play more tomorrow.

Again, thank you for the problem solving...


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 13, 2015)

Guys, is there a download patch available (1354 MB) just today or yesterday?


I just used the repair option, so I'm wondering if everyone is facing the same thing or it is me only...?


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 15, 2015)

^ BUMP!!!

Guys, Can you all tell me if there's actually an update patch of 1354 MB seeding in for you? (or not?)


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

^ Enjoy the game  and post some screen n screenshot thread 

- - - Updated - - -



Samarth 619 said:


> ^ BUMP!!!
> 
> Guys, Can you all tell me if there's actually an update patch of 1354 MB seeding in for you? (or not?)



No not for me.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just finished the story of the game.



Spoiler



So, here we are. Didn't kill Noore, but she suicided. Sided with Amita but didn't kill Sabal either. Also, didn't kill Pagan Min.

When I first saw the poster of Far Cry 4, I instantly understood that like Far Cry 3's poster showing Vaas, this guy (Pagan Min) would be a villian... While the entire world was wondering, I was the one who was damn sure about this.

My belief became further set, when someone from the Ubisoft staff confirmed that the cover guy is not the protagonist/ player and he's not white either. (Someone accused them of racism if I remember correctly)


But, Little did we know that this villain was the father of a dead child too.... Nobody could've guessed that this "Hardcore" guy on the cover, was a helpless father...

So, this Sabal is an extremist, maybe just like Mohan Ghale was, that's why the former idolises the latter.
Man.... The story's just like real life. You just don't know who the actual bad guy is. Everyone is bad in a way.

The baddest guy.... maybe its just Ajay himself... after all?


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2015)

^



Spoiler



You mean I dont have to trust Sabal. Of my 2 decision so far i sided Sabal, instead of Amita. Ex: Amita wanted the drug fields not to be burnt, Sabal wants it to be burnt.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 30, 2015)

^



Spoiler



Do what ever you want, personally I supported Sabal in last decision and was asked to kill Amita where as if you wait and dont shoot then Amita will live and the ending would be much better else Sabal will kill Amita supporters also if you chose Amita then she will take young children's to fight with them so the best ending is to Dont kill either of them


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2015)

^ Wow, then it is one of the best story then!


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 30, 2015)

Spoiler



Best ending is to dont Kill anyone Amita, Sabal, Pagen Min and you will reach nirwana, your sister



Did anyone played Durgest DLC? Can we craft weapon holsters to carry more weapons?


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2015)

I have completed only few missions[2 decision making mission], rest roaming. I wanted to sneak into the fortress into the initial stage itself[greedy and anxious to get in early]. What to do? I knocked the sniper and so way to get in any help?


----------



## spxx (Jan 30, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



am afraid that is not going to happen, you have to either kill Sabal or Amita or the game will progress at what was last choice the end cut scenes won't change , what i think you are mistaking is to called surprise part which you get if you don't kill Pagan at the dinner table , then he tells you the whole story of how you are the king of kryat and your own fatter killed you  sister , personally i let him get in chopper and then blew it, that way get the golden pen and plus label which is worth some 200k  or you can end the game in 1st 15 mins to that is ONLY non violent ending , right in beginning with Pagan when tells you to wait at the table if you wait for 13 or 14 mins he comes back tells you the whole story but NOT that you are the king , you shatter the ashes and you fly away , game ends !!!! there are only bad guys in the game which is a brilliant touch by devs and nobody really wins .


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 30, 2015)

spxx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> am afraid that is not going to happen, you have to either kill Sabal or Amita or the game will progress at what was last choice the end cut scenes won't change , what i think you are mistaking is to called surprise part which you get if you don't kill Pagan at the dinner table , then he tells you the whole story of how you are the king of kryat and your own fatter killed you  sister , personally i let him get in chopper and then blew it, that way get the golden pen and plus label which is worth some 200k  or you can end the game in 1st 15 mins to that is ONLY non violent ending , right in beginning with Pagan when tells you to wait at the table if you wait for 13 or 14 mins he comes back tells you the whole story but NOT that you are the king , you shatter the ashes and you fly away , game ends !!!! there are only bad guys in the game which is a brilliant touch by devs and nobody really wins .





Spoiler



I chose not to kill Amita but killed Pagan (couldn't resist lol) so didnt got the surprise ending cut scene of killing Amita supporters


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> I have completed only few missions[2 decision making mission], rest roaming. I wanted to sneak into the fortress into the initial stage itself[greedy and anxious to get in early]. What to do? I knocked the sniper and so way to get in any help?





Spoiler



well in the intial fortress , it is relatively easy to disable one alarm but i think two are there.....

I entered the fortress from left side, climbed to roof, eliminated snipers, got down silently assassinated few guards and moved body.......... but was stuck with second alarm .... couldn't find any stealth approach for that....


----------



## spxx (Jan 30, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I chose not to kill Amita but killed Pagan (couldn't resist lol) so didnt got the surprise ending cut scene of killing Amita supporters





Spoiler



lol you still kill pagan let him get into the chopper and then blow him  plus then you can loot his body that way you get the gold pen which he uses right in start to stab that guy which is a gift from Ajay's mother plus another 200k and then you can go back in palace and find a letter from from ajay's mom which is what surprise ending ubisoft guys were hinting at in way pagan was the right guy and you fighting for the wrong guys albeit he was a bit insane 



 no need for this to be in a spoiler , all the fortress have a vantage point outside the main walls from where you can just snipe everyone without raising a single alarm ... hmm methinks only Noorie's fortress is only one in which you have to go inside rest all can be taken from outside , but you will need that z93 sniper rifle with the suppressor and kill the dogs first


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The third decision will be the crucial one and will hold till the end. Other decisions I think, don't matter much.

The decision involving the island temple is crucial.

I supported Sabal in the first two decisions, but seeing how Bhadra didn't want to be Living Goddess, the tarun matara, I sided with Amita in the last one.
This decision comes in a mission when you get a choice of either clearing a temple, or exploding it with dynamite.

Many missions after this, only Amita is talking. Sabal is left by me and he goes to an unknown place... Even after game is completed, Amita leads the Golden Path and only she talks to Ajay.

I too saw the best ending after all, which is not a 15 minute game's ending.


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what do i do


Spoiler



for the 3rd decision, clear the temple?


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> So what do i do
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I sided Amita for first 2 decisions and sided Sabal for 3rd. Its upto you to decide what ypu want to do, Yes the 3rd mission will decide who will lead and if you dont kill ther other person then ending will be better. I liked the fact that if there is a single leader then he/she will do what they want to do so its better to have a competition and let both live


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2015)

how much is the total time u guys took to complete this (100%) ?

I will soon start this game


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 14, 2015)

the journal just past the bridge (Northern Kyrat) high up in the mountains was definitely the worst placed collectible. Took me 15min to figure out that the only way to reach that cave was a zipline which requires requires backtracking and jumping from cliff to cliff for 10min. was worth it.



Samarth 619 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So, here we are. Didn't kill Noore, but she suicided. Sided with Amita but didn't kill Sabal either. Also, didn't kill Pagan Min.



same decision flow as yours. loved the ending.



Samarth 619 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But, Little did we know that this villain was the father of a dead child too.... Nobody could've guessed that this "Hardcore" guy on the cover, was a helpless father...





Spoiler



thought Laxmana was Ajay's dad's name but that later came up to be Mohan. so yah, this was the most unexpected part of the entire game. they kept it so tight under wraps till the very end (last 2nd journal throws a few hints like sleeping with the enemy). simple story but executed brilliantly.





Zangetsu said:


> how much is the total time u guys took to complete this (100%) ?
> 
> I will soon start this game



if you start collecting every single loot chest, journal, lost letter, Shangri La thangkas, animal skin, race, bomb diffusing, armored escort, etc i.e. target 100% completion it'll be close to 50hrs. 45hrs with 90% completion. played only two races.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 14, 2015)

[MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] :


Spoiler



Yeah, I found one suspicious journal in which Mohan Ghale orders Ishwari in name of their marriage, that she should go spy on Pagan.
Any good husband wouldn't do that. That did get me thinking. Although, we couldn't have guessed the story from just this.





Guys, I want to start a new game, but don't want to lose my old one, in which I made a lot of progress. My game is original, regularly updated.

In an online page, it guided me to a "Profile" folder, but it wasn't there on that location on my machine... Probably, Ubisoft updated and vanished it to prevent us from playing multiple games. 


Any way out?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Phew finally finished the game and it took really long


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

Alright..so started this yesterday

I'm running on 1080p but all settings are low or medium
bcoz of my HD6770 
still getting good playable fps

also game version is 1.4 should I upgrade to 1.8 ? will I loose my progress if I update ?

- - - Updated - - -

Gameplay is excellent..but sometimes while roaming I feel like FC3 ambience (Ubi has reused some sounds/graphics from FC3 )
Chu@#$ye and Bos$$%$e and many other Hindi gaalis 

btw when the game loads does it mean Kyrat = ek minute ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Alright..so started this yesterday
> 
> I'm running on 1080p but all settings are low or medium
> bcoz of my HD6770
> ...



fcuk no!   , its "Loading"  that has a intuitive translation there. Cant agree with sound/graphics matching that of FC3, you could say the game mechanics, but audio-visually its completely different bro. The background score and the graphics are simply top-notch. Hindi gaalis are welcome tho


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> fcuk no!   , its "Loading"  that has a intuitive translation there. Cant agree with sound/graphics matching that of FC3, you could say the game mechanics, but audio-visually its completely different bro. The background score and the graphics are simply top-notch. Hindi gaalis are welcome tho



I agree graphics is better in FC4 but I said while roaming it brings back FC3 and we all know its the same Dunia Engine so visually optimized in FC4 but enhanced from FC3 ..am I correct ?

some audio such as Birds,animals etc is same as FC3 (u can't deny that) 

btw at what settings are u playing at  ?

any TDF member playing at Ultra ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I agree graphics is better in FC4 but I said while roaming it brings back FC3 and we all know its the same Dunia Engine so visually optimized in FC4 but enhanced from FC3 ..am I correct ?
> 
> some audio such as Birds,animals etc is same as FC3 (u can't deny that)
> 
> ...



Maxed out at 1440P with SMAA. 51FPS average.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 18, 2015)

Maxed out at 1080p, story wise I liked FC3 but a refreshing indian environment in FC4. Graphics are better than FC3 for sure


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2015)

ledge jumping and grabbing is buggy in FC4. sometimes Ajay grabs some invisible ledge and goes up and at other times (most of the time) he'll only grab a ledge if you position him at just the right angle. AFAIK, the latter issue didn't exist in FC3.

and just like FC3, the quest menu is missing. just a waypoint mainly because all quests is basically to keep shooting till everyone there is dead. but a quest menu would have helped never the less.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2015)

The mini-helicopter ride is excellent and is quick way to travel other than fast travel 

also Did u encounter any Crocs or water creatures ?

I decided to go with Amita's Side missions instead of Sabal 
eagerly waiting for a Sniper Rifle to make my task easier in outpost


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2015)

I encountered a crocodile xD


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2015)

crocs are replaced with Daemon Fish. crocs are still there but extremely rare. encountered 2.


----------



## amjath (Feb 19, 2015)

Never used fast travel. I like driving.
Never seen any crocs yet,got bitten by daemon fish only.  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] siding a girl huh, there is no ahem scenes   sniper rifle and mini rocket type launcher(not sure exact name) are awesome


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Never used fast travel. I like driving.
> Never seen any crocs yet,got bitten by daemon fish only.   @Zangetsu  siding a girl huh, there is no ahem scenes   sniper rifle and mini rocket type launcher(not sure exact name) are awesome



crocs are hard to see, u only see them when u get bitten......... they are still like rock near river shore...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] siding a girl huh, there is no ahem scenes   sniper rifle and mini rocket type launcher(not sure exact name) are awesome


Hehe..Amita is beautiful
but can't I take Sabal's missions after Amita ? Do I have to start again 

- - - Updated - - -



gagan_kumar said:


> crocs are hard to see, u only see them when u get bitten......... they are still like rock near river shore...



I encountered green snake and also bitten...
Hunters are PITA  though I kill them using bow & arrow


----------



## amjath (Feb 19, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> crocs are hard to see, u only see them when u get bitten......... they are still like rock near river shore...


Will look near the shores.

Btw I saw bear vs bear, bear vs tiger, tiger vs tiger fights  



Zangetsu said:


> Hehe..Amita is beautiful
> but can't I take Sabal's missions after Amita ? Do I have to start again
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



If you are siding one you cannot play others mission. Yes, You need to start again. So remember or note down who you are siding. In later stages, you will see choice between 3.

I got bitten by green snake twice, but I killed it later 

If you scan hunter using camera, later their icon gets disappeared. So its up to your eyes or sniper lens.

Guys, I was using a normal sniper so it gets unstable early than I expect. Now I purchased/unlocked sniper from signature weapon will it be stable for at least >5 seconds?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Will look near the shores.
> 
> Btw I saw bear vs bear, bear vs tiger, tiger vs tiger fights
> 
> ...



There is a perk in skill tree which reduces sway on sniper rifles while holding breath i guess. I have unlockd all snipers including the signatures. Sway is almost same for every one of them, the one with attahced silencer are the best ones for snoop kill.


----------



## amjath (Feb 19, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> There is a perk in skill tree which reduces sway on sniper rifles while holding breath i guess. I have unlockd all snipers including the signatures. Sway is almost same for every one of them, the one with attahced silencer are the best ones for snoop kill.



Okay I have to unlock skill tree huh! I'm using silencer with former sniper, later comes with silencer


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2015)

Do we have to manually Save often??
I remember I collected 3 pig skins for loot bag but on reload all disappeared.... does manual save keep tracks of all items collected ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Do we have to manually Save often??
> I remember I collected 3 pig skins for loot bag but on reload all disappeared.... does manual save keep tracks of all items collected ?



You have to manually save every time you complete a task or mission or before exiting the game otherwise it doesn't save.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Do we have to manually Save often??
> I remember I collected 3 pig skins for loot bag but on reload all disappeared.... does manual save keep tracks of all items collected ?



simply buy/sell an item at Sherpa or the safe house and it'll save. Sherpa is easy as they roam everywhere.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2015)

^^Ok..will do that 

also there are some propaganda poster up high in the wall (can't reach them) ?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Ok..will do that
> 
> also there are some propaganda poster up high in the wall (can't reach them) ?



grenade launcher or throw a molotov cocktail. same for any unreachable Mask of Yalung. or if you are tired of searching, fire an RPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2015)

^^hell yeah...

9 hrs into this & completed 25% 

btw so long I have been doing side quests and liberating posts & forgot about Main story missions..

where to get the Main story missions ? any markers on Map ?

also which specific river I can get the Demon fish ? need to craft Loot Bag

those who met Crocs are lucky since I haven't got one


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> where to get the Main story missions ? any markers on Map ?



A - Amrita
S - Sabal
Golden Path Symbol - GP specific mission
L - Longinus (side mission)



Zangetsu said:


> also which specific river I can get the Demon fish ? need to craft Loot Bag



north of Kyra Tea Factory is a big island. may find it in surrounding water.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2015)

^^thanks

the NPC voices we hear while roaming or in a outpost feels like dubbed hindi actors speaking in english (Slumdog, million dollar arm) 

hats off to Ubi for including every Indian slang..haha even Golden path ladies are heard saying gaalis

I like this 


Spoiler



Yeh kya chu****pa hai 




I am having hard time finding those Masks ...don't know where its hidden on Map i can see i m standing on the icon


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 20, 2015)

Once you get to northern Kyrat, start looking for notes at every outpost or location you come across. a few notes written by Yuma (Pegan's lieutenant) throws a few (cryptic) hint at Min's past.



Zangetsu said:


> I am having hard time finding those Masks ...don't know where its hidden on Map i can see i m standing on the icon



if there is no hum even if you are within the blue area, start looking for cave entrance. also don't miss the notes from The Goat.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^thanks
> 
> the NPC voices we hear while roaming or in a outpost feels like dubbed hindi actors speaking in english (Slumdog, million dollar arm)
> 
> ...






Lol I even heard Punjabi in the first mission I suppose



Spoiler



BC Ennu ki hoyea hai


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2015)

^^hahaha...and the in Car stereo mp3/radio plays south Indian songs 

also Auto rickshaws are fun to ride


----------



## amjath (Feb 21, 2015)

I remember hearing 2 Tamil songs


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^hahaha...and the in Car stereo mp3/radio plays south Indian songs
> 
> also Auto rickshaws are fun to ride



Mai teri laila tu mera majnu yahun yahun o ahun ho yaho yaho


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 21, 2015)

amjath said:


> I remember hearing 2 Tamil songs



Really ?? my friend said that too but i that he was mistaken . so there are multiple indian languages in the game ?


----------



## amjath (Feb 22, 2015)

^^Yes


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Really ?? my friend said that too but i that he was mistaken . so there are multiple indian languages in the game ?


*In-Radio *
Lekha Rathnakumar - Haishaba (A) - Authentic India 5 - Bhangra & Dandya
Lekha Rathnakumar - Khel Hai (A) - Authentic India 5 - Bhangra & Dandya
Lekha Rathnakumar - Mehandi No Rang (A) - Authentic India 5 - Bhangra & Dandya
Lekha Rathnakumar - Nasho Che (A) - Authentic India 5 - Bhangra & Dandya
Lekha Rathnakumar - Kathi (A) - Authentic India 5 - Bhangra & Dandya
Mr. Mano - Ada Kunguma Poo (A) - Authentic India Today 2 - Bollywood & Koliwood Film Songs
Bollywood - Katti Kalandal
Drew Milligan - Shake Somethin' - Hip Hop Beds


btw found Croc twice..it was lying idle and killed me on getting too close 
when will I unlock Northern Kyrat coz I have unlocked all radio towers and outposts in current map
when I make my way to the other side of a Castle the games says turn around castle is heavily guarded....


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> when I make my way to the other side of a Castle the games says turn around castle is heavily guarded....



fortress weakens when you complete certain story quest. but you can assault them any time you want. just remember to bring RPG, grenade launcher and any other BFG with full ammo just in case alarm gets triggered.


----------



## warfreak (Feb 23, 2015)

Pagan Min's and Yuma's fortresses are difficult to take out without detection.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2015)

Which four weapons u keep ?

here is mine:
1.Sniper Rifle
2.Handgun with silencer or Bow Arrows
3.Grenade Launcher
4.Machine Gun


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 23, 2015)

1. M79 (grenade launcher) <- for killing dogs/wolves/etc
2. Z93 (silenced)
3. Shredder (signature version of Vector .45 ACP)
4. RPG7/LK-1018


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 24, 2015)

1. Z93 Silenced
2. BZ19/Warrior (Silenced)
3. Ripper
4.Stinger/Rebel


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

I use
1. Sniper Rifle
2. Machine Gun
3. Shredder
4. Grenade launcher


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2015)

sam said:


> 1. *M79 (grenade launcher) <- for killing dogs/wolves/etc*
> 2. Z93 (silenced)
> 3. Shredder (signature version of Vector .45 ACP)
> 4. RPG7/LK-1018


Grenade Launcher for dogs/wolves...but it hurts self when used nearby running dogs/wolves...then med kits will come handy or self healing (Ctrl)




Spoiler



Well on second power of balance golden path mission I chose Sabal over Amita for Burn it down fields
also I have unlocked all Tiger skills and only few Elephants skills is remaining



I wonder what will happen if Karma Level is -ve and kill all innocents anybody tried that ?


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 24, 2015)

amjath said:


> I remember hearing 2 Tamil songs



Yes i too heard it.. It was very old song.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2015)

While kidnapping Paul in City of Pain Mission the song being played was speedy but its a popular Hindi Album song....forgot its name


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2015)

Blew up a whole reinforced gate, killed hundreds of elite guards, defended the whole are from all directions, opened up the whole north region to golden path...

Reaction: Namaste Ajay!  

Fired a bullet by mistake on a wall near an ally.

Reaction : chutiya !!!, bh***d, M****d!!!

WTF? Ungrateful  bi*ches


----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> While kidnapping Paul in City of Pain Mission the song being played was speedy but its a popular Hindi Album song....forgot its name


Yeah good song what is the name?



sam_738844 said:


> Blew up a whole reinforced gate, killed hundreds of elite guards, defended the whole are from all directions, opened up the whole north region to golden path...
> 
> Reaction: Namaste Ajay!
> 
> ...



 Atleast they yell at us, in far cry 3 they will fire back 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Guys whom to support Amita or Sabal in Brick factory [Advanced chemistry or basic chemistry] mission?

BTW I sided Sabal in first 2 decisions


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 25, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Blew up a whole reinforced gate, killed hundreds of elite guards, defended the whole are from all directions, opened up the whole north region to golden path...
> 
> Reaction: Namaste Ajay!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yeah good song what is the name?


its a old song...I don't remember its name

the lady sings in punjabi words and aaaaaeeeaaaaa


I want Snow leopard skins...how do I get them?
can't go to Himalayas straight away


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I want Snow leopard skins...how do I get them?
> can't go to Himalayas straight away



You have to do longinus mission to go to Himalayas.

But I accidentally removed 3X snow leopard skins how to get it? Somebody help

- - - Updated - - -



> Go to The Sleeping Saints and throw down some bait. You'll get one within a few minutes.


*www.reddit.com/r/farcry/comments/2ncw0l/cant_get_any_more_snow_leopard_skins/

- - - Updated - - -



> For those who have not unlocked the north, and want snow leopard skins:
> There's a radio tower right near the north/south gap...you might remember it, because it is perched on a cliff, guarded by a sniper, is damn near inaccessible. (I think you might be able to get there through some elaborate series of grappling maneuvers, but I just used a gyrocopter).
> When you stand near the tower and toss out bait, odds of a snow leopard seem to be abut 1-in-3. (You'll also get a mix of bears, dholes and clouded leopards).



Will try these places


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2015)

OK..i will try in Sleeping Saints...

also available in Arena Fights (there were two Leopards but when I killed both the Fight ended and No skins  )

btw If u do clean kills (kill by knife,bolts or arrows only) then u get 2X skins (faster way to crafting)


----------



## Samarth 619 (Feb 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Which four weapons u keep ?



1. Flamethrower, (With a laptop, the fps sometimes go below 20, so FT is great for better aiming & also for animals, and close range multiple enemies & unreachable Min posters)
2. RPG, (For helicopters mainly)
3. Silenced sniper Rifle (the one after the Z93, the small one, forgot the name)
4. The bolt gun, the one that throws bolts & gets a clean kill with,

Its a strange combination, with the Bolt gun being the only shooter, but again, we can use this side arm on a variety of situations, on buzzers, ropes, driving, etc. and it also gives a double skin.

So, in a way, its a deadly setup of weapons, I think. One should be aware of the surrounding though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2015)

Finally got the Snow leopard skin in Sleeping Saints 
there is also a youtube video on it..try that

initially only Bear,Wolf & Tiger were coming but finally got Snow leopard skins


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2015)

Finished Main Campaign Missions
Now doing Side Missions and Collectibles.

Buzzsaw is one hell blazing weapon..it can kill a HeavyGunner like a mouse and bring down Helicopter so easily (u can go Bang-Bang in Rambo style)

Snowleopard is found in Northern Kyrat most


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Finished Main Campaign Missions
> Now doing Side Missions and Collectibles.
> 
> Buzzsaw is one hell blazing weapon..it can kill a HeavyGunner like a mouse and bring down Helicopter so easily (u can go Bang-Bang in Rocky style)
> ...



Wow, I destroyed the temple by going with Amita's call. So far this game is epic, superb story mode


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Wow, I destroyed the temple by going with Amita's call. So far this game is epic, superb story mode



Me too went with Amita 

Now in the end Heard Song of Gujarat


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am getting impatient. So i will put it simply. "Amita deti hain kya?"

I have done quite a lot for her already. Post the answer in spolier please if someone has scored


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I am getting impatient. So i will put it simply. "Amita deti hain kya?"
> 
> I have done quite a lot for her already. Post the answer in spolier please if someone has scored



how much progress u have made (%) ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2015)

*Why my system is restarting when I try to play FAR CRY 4?*


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> how much progress u have made (%) ?



More than sufficient to impress her enough to let me pork her. Ok even if i agree that i have not progressed so far, my question would again be, is there any point of time when she would, or it never happens? So far i have seen Yuma show me her assets and then KLPD.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2015)

Don't expect anything from desi girl. Taiwanese are better.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 3, 2015)

sam said:


> Don't expect anything from desi girl. Taiwanese are better.



I knew this! all efforts in vein. Should have sided with Sabal. That bithc!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 3, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Why my system is restarting when I try to play FAR CRY 4?*



Overheating ? or BSOD's ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> More than sufficient to impress her enough to let me pork her. Ok even if i agree that i have not progressed so far, my question would again be, is there any point of time when she would, or it never happens? So far i have seen Yuma show me her assets and then KLPD.



Yuma all shows that in a cutscene 

I hope someone wud make a MOD for it 

btw out of Amita,Yuma & Noore
Noore is better


----------



## amjath (Mar 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Yuma all shows that in a cutscene
> 
> I hope someone wud make a MOD for it
> 
> ...



You mean in character?
BTW I captured all 4 fortress


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> More than sufficient to impress her enough to let me pork her. Ok even if i agree that i have not progressed so far, my question would again be, is there any point of time when she would, or it never happens? So far i have seen Yuma show me her assets and then KLPD.



When my friend told me that there is no porking stuff in this one, I actually left the game for a while. Started back again today after 2-3 months or so. But yea, the inevitable truth remains, there wont be any exercise for of such sort.
And yea, like you I also regret siding Amita.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 3, 2015)

Piyush said:


> When my friend told me that there is no porking stuff in this one, I actually left the game for a while. Started back again today after 2-3 months or so. But yea, the inevitable truth remains, there wont be any *exercise* for of such sort.
> And yea, like you I also regret siding Amita.



exercise! oh yes ..i did that a lot in witcher games


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> You mean in character?



Main Campaign Mission to Kill Yuma

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> exercise! oh yes ..i did that a lot in witcher games



If u want this kind of exercise in games then do play _Killer is Dead Nightmare Edition_ and the Gigolo Missions in it (if u haven't yet)
I'm sure u won't be disappointed


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2015)

started the game yesterday


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> I knew this! all efforts in vein. Should have sided with Sabal. That bithc!



Hahaha..Girls always charms us

I don't know which but progress chart show 1 vehicle remaining to be driven 
17/18 

do u know which one ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Hahaha..Girls always charms us
> 
> *I don't know which but progress chart show 1 vehicle remaining to be driven
> 17/18 *
> ...



oops..never checked that. I dont drive much actually, usually wingsuit a lot, to cover grounds by valley flights.


----------



## amjath (Mar 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Hahaha..Girls always charms us
> 
> I don't know which but progress chart show 1 vehicle remaining to be driven
> 17/18
> ...



I use to drive a lot, I didnt know I could do fast travel  thats y

BTW did you drive a vehicle with big fan in the rear which goes in water as well as land [dont know the name]


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> I use to drive a lot, I didnt know I could do fast travel  thats y
> 
> BTW did you drive a vehicle with big fan in the rear which goes in water as well as land [dont know the name]



hovercraft from Kyrat racing.


----------



## amjath (Mar 4, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> hovercraft from Kyrat racing.



Yes yes exactly


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> hovercraft from Kyrat racing.



I got this vehicle in racing but I think it doesn't count in vehicle driven my total count is still same...
where do I find this while roaming?


----------



## amjath (Mar 5, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I got this vehicle in racing but I think it doesn't count in vehicle driven my total count is still same...
> where do I find this while roaming?



Far Cry 4 - Best vehicles and how to get them | Accelerated Ideas

What about snowmobile?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2015)

^^I have driven snomobile and I think that Hovercraft is the pending one..thanks for the link 
and I'll try the X:340, Y:444 co-ordinates


----------



## amjath (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally completed the game, I let everyone live. I too have 1 vehicle left to drive

It was very sad to see Lakshmana Min (1988 - 1989)  that too killed by Mohan Ghale


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Finally completed the game, I let everyone live. I too have 1 vehicle left to drive
> 
> It was very sad to see Lakshmana Min (1988 - 1989)  that too killed by Mohan Ghale



How is it compared to FC 3 ?


----------



## amjath (Mar 6, 2015)

Faun said:


> How is it compared to FC 3 ?



Big, more gameplay even after completing mission, Excellent graphics and audio. Few things might looks/seems repetitive. All the location discovery makes different but sometimes feels bored. Overall game and storyline are worth playing even if you played or not played fc3

BTW there are decision making in between main mission which can help you extend the gameplay more


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 9, 2015)

*My Rating: 9/10*
Finally Completed the game (100%)
collected everything letters/posters/masks etc etc.
took hell lot of time to collect pending items but I used gyro-copter most of the time.
Amazing experience as good as FC3.
the Night time was not as good as FC2 and sea animals are lacking as in FC3 (sharks)

Animals are more aggressive in FC4 than FC3.
I saw two tigers fighting with each other and also two bears..in the end only one survived 
even saw a Croc taking a kyrat citizen under water 

a bug I found is 3 monkeys sitting idle under water (may be doing under water meditation) 

All outposts and fortress liberated undetected...
also all hostages saved undetected.
Stealth 

*Tips on how to liberate undetected:
*
1.First Tag every enemy in the area outpost no worries If u miss one or two
2.Try to kill Hunters 1st with Sniper or Takedown (your choice)
3.Free Animals if any in the outpost..and if elephant is there then just drop a bomb and rest of the job is easy
4.Use bait once if u have.
5.If there are more enemies (Hard level) then use Sniper and Grenade....
throw grenade and sneak run 360 degrees so that the enemies are checking in opposite direction
6.Be aware that sometimes Wolfs or Dholes fails your plans as they attack from no where while liberating outposts, which is kind of irritating.
7.Finally Disable Alarms using sniper rifle or explosions
8.Explode the drums when enemy is near it
- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Finally completed the game, I let everyone live. I too have 1 vehicle left to drive


That is Hovercraft I think..complete all Kyrat Racing quests and you will have all vehicles driven


----------



## amjath (Mar 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> That is Hovercraft I think..complete all Kyrat Racing quests and you will have all vehicles driven



If i complete all kyrat racing how will I know that I completed it. Whenever I go near the place it is asking me to play again even though I finish Gold


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *My Rating: 9/10*



*Tips on how to liberate DETECTED:
*

1. Get an elephant, ride it.
2. Select MG42 from weapon wheel.
3. kill every ma***ka you see.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> If i complete all kyrat racing how will I know that I completed it. Whenever I go near the place it is asking me to play again even though I finish Gold


You will have to write down or remember the location so that u won't repeat a race again (that's what I did)
after completing a race just check the progress of kyrat racing and u will see counter increasing

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> *Tips on how to liberate DETECTED:
> *
> 
> 1. Get an elephant, ride it.
> ...



haha...
also u can use Guns for Hire tokens


----------



## amjath (Mar 10, 2015)

^thanks will do that, guns for hire is undetected if you hide and hire them


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^thanks will do that, guns for hire is undetected if you hide and hire them



but I only used it once and didn't feel the need to use it again


there is an Easter Egg:


Spoiler



_An Easter egg ending can be found at the beginning of the game. To trigger it, Ajay simply waits at the dinner table during Darpan's torture.Pagan returns shortly and thanks Ajay for being a "gentleman" and leads him to Lakshmana's shrine, telling Ajay of his family history before he plants his mother's ashes at the shrine. After Ajay exits the shrine, Pagan then asks Ajay to join him to "finally shoot some goddamn guns". _





Spoiler



_After killing Pagan. Pagan's body can be found in Kyrat next to the downed helicopter. Upon looting Pagan's corpse, Ajay finds a golden pen with an inscription "For you my love, Ishwari"_.


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

Isn't that matches the ending of the game? I missed pagan 

So the one imprint means.... What the?? Is it?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 12, 2015)

Epic Fail

1. Liberated outpost detected with blood and sweat. 3 Heavy killed,  used mortar on close range, killed everyone. 2 Syringes used.
2. Flames everywhere, outpost free, locals arrive.
3. Leopard gets free from cage, attacks local, threw greanade, leopard dead, local also dead, locals turn on me. 1 Syringe left.
4. More locals arrive, all enemy, firing at will, running outta village, straight met rhino, 3 strikes, MG 42 rhino kill, no syringe.
5. Still runing, reached river bank, enemies sees me from boat, firing, turned around, something caught me in a flash, allegator. 
6. Allegator kill, heal by bandage, before completes, snake bites hand, 1 health bar left.
7. snake dead, saw road, running trying to heal, "locals shouting eagle eagle" ...eagle attacks me...
....
....
I'm dead.

I'm dead because a Freking Eagle decides to claw on me from sky-high for no reason?! 

An Eagle killed a human!???? An Eagle??? AN EAGLE???

EAGLE ???!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Isn't that matches the ending of the game? I missed pagan
> 
> So the one imprint means.... What the?? Is it?


I haven't checked myself and I have uninstalled the game...
can any one of u check the Easter egg


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Epic Fail
> 
> 1. Liberated outpost detected with blood and sweat. 3 Heavy killed,  used mortar on close range, killed everyone. 2 Syringes used.
> 2. Flames everywhere, outpost free, locals arrive.
> ...



 happens


----------



## Samarth 619 (Mar 12, 2015)

Guys, I was playing stealth and suddenly this Pagan's soldier exclaims "Aye Haye" in such a raunchy tone, I thought he saw a young girl.

Few seconds later, I realised that my cover has been blown... and that soldier saw a dead body of some other sniped soldier.


Man, what a strange reaction? "Aye Haye"...


----------



## iittopper (Mar 12, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, I was playing stealth and suddenly this Pagan's soldier exclaims "Aye Haye" in such a raunchy tone, I thought he saw a young girl.
> 
> Few seconds later, I realised that my cover has been blown... and that soldier saw a dead body of some other sniped soldier.
> 
> ...


 blame Ubisoft for this . They should have picked good hindi voice actors .


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 13, 2015)

iittopper said:


> blame Ubisoft for this . They should have picked good hindi voice actors .



yes they are awful. Who da fk speaks like that !? Even the english accent on them is ridiculous.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, I was playing stealth and suddenly this Pagan's soldier exclaims "Aye Haye" in such a raunchy tone, I thought he saw a young girl.
> 
> Few seconds later, I realised that my cover has been blown... and that soldier saw a dead body of some other sniped soldier.
> 
> ...


Have u heard Ladies shouting "Salla...Ch***a"??


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 13, 2015)

From now on, i'm carrying greande and rocket launchers alternatively.

To BLOW FKING EAGLES to nothing but feather dust outta sky


----------



## Anorion (Mar 13, 2015)

^


----------



## Samarth 619 (Mar 13, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Have u heard Ladies shouting "Salla...Ch***a"??


Ya. Once I think.  Equally funny.
Ubisoft could've done slightly better, given that even some Indians have problem in speaking English, leave alone Nepalese.
I still don't understand how the children and youth of Kyrat learnt such good English, as they speak in the game? Did they just keep US/ Euro market in mind?


On being spotted, I heard "Ch***a, its Ghale!". Maybe they just translated "fool" in the phrase, "Fool, its Ghale!" to its Hindi explicit counterpart.

Man, how nice it would've been to have the game in full Hindi, with speakers of Indian/Nepalese origin...
Then the same line would be, "Abey chu**yo udhar dekho! BC Ghale aa gaya!!"  Would've been fun.

I wish they add full Hindi language as DLC, but its too late for that, or is it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> From now on, i'm carrying greande and rocket launchers alternatively.
> 
> To BLOW FKING EAGLES to nothing but feather dust outta sky


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2015)

Amita's accent is completely wrong. feels more like South Indian than Nepali.



sam_738844 said:


> Epic Fail
> 
> 1. Liberated outpost detected with blood and sweat. 3 Heavy killed,  used mortar on close range, killed everyone. 2 Syringes used.
> 2. Flames everywhere, outpost free, locals arrive.
> ...



quite an adventure 



sam_738844 said:


> From now on, i'm carrying greande and rocket launchers alternatively.
> 
> To BLOW FKING EAGLES to nothing but feather dust outta sky



carry a shredder (0.5sec eagle kill). GL takes time and easy to miss.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2015)

Anybody played *Valley of the Yetis* DLC its a whole new different Map
with Yetis to kill


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2015)

Recently started playing this game. Looks is a looker for sure. Such nice vistas, gameplay is also quite good.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lol, I bought this game 2 months back and haven't even opened the box yet.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Lol, I bought this game 2 months back and haven't even opened the box yet.



I also bought it several months ago. Started playing just now.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Added to the wishlist.. i recently finished far cry 3 & i was blown away by the graphics/gameplay. -


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 8, 2015)

I have completed this game 3 times by now


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2015)

kartikoli said:


> I have completed this game 3 times by now



Couldn't get a good deal earlier so waited to play until I but this game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2015)

damn i need this game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally Unlocked the Arena and got to Rank 10 to unlock my favorite Signature Weapon....BUSHMAN....This gun KILLS.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Finally Unlocked the Arena and got to Rank 10 to unlock my favorite Signature Weapon....BUSHMAN....This gun KILLS.



where did you buy it from?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> where did you buy it from?



Me and [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] both bought it at the same time when it was on sale on Amazon for around ₹500.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Me and [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] both bought it at the same time when it was on sale on Amazon for around ₹500.


Don't ****ing play without me.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Don't ****ing play without me.



Oh Don't worry bhai ji, I'll play this game with you as well. Game is highly replayable. 

- - - Updated - - -

So I started the game again as I made bad decisions in previous game. I know that they don't matter but still.
Anyway I started the game and cutscene was quite long so I started eating my Pizza (Full Big One, Yeah I was hungry don't judge). And then something strange happened



Spoiler



Even when the cutscene stopped and I got control of character, I thought, lets finish Pizza first. I was just idling and then after 10-15 mins Pagan came back and BOOM game over. I was like WTF just happened. Credits rolled.


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 10, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh Don't worry bhai ji, I'll play this game with you as well. Game is highly replayable.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Wow thats a surprise ending


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2015)

Eagles are PITA in this game. Also snow leopard is so rare and need so many pelts of them to craft bags. Damn killed all with just Bow to have twice of them, took several retries as playing on hard.
I always laugh when a Chase courier or Royal Transport bus comes, just a headshot and bam, truck is yours or Karma event complete. Although I also use grenade launcher for easy kills if in car.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 11, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Eagles are PITA in this game. Also snow leopard is so rare and need so many pelts of them to craft bags. Damn killed all with just Bow to have twice of them, took several retries as playing on hard.
> I always laugh when a Chase courier or Royal Transport bus comes, just a headshot and bam, truck is yours or Karma event complete. Although I also use grenade launcher for easy kills if in car.



Co-Op is good but without voice there is no proper co-ordination.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Co-Op is good but without voice there is no proper co-ordination.



True that. This game require mic for stealth.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2015)

Honey Badgers are annoying...cute little b@stards.


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a Q8200 processor and 6GB RAM (4GB at 800MHz and one at 667 MHz) with a R9 270X. I get around 15 or 17 FPS and sometimes it drops to 3 FPS at High or even medium settings. I also noticed that changing the resolution or the settings don't make much difference. Is it the CPU?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2015)

panwar29.ankit said:


> I have a Q8200 processor and 6GB RAM (4GB at 800MHz and one at 667 MHz) with a R9 270X. I get around 15 or 17 FPS and sometimes it drops to 3 FPS at High or even medium settings. I also noticed that changing the resolution or the settings don't make much difference. Is it the CPU?



yep probably


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2015)

panwar29.ankit said:


> I have a Q8200 processor and 6GB RAM (4GB at 800MHz and one at 667 MHz) with a R9 270X. I get around 15 or 17 FPS and sometimes it drops to 3 FPS at High or even medium settings. I also noticed that changing the resolution or the settings don't make much difference. Is it the CPU?



i have more weak configuration yet plays enough smoothly to be enjoyable. first of all make sure the game is updated. secondly, editing the profile file under far cry 4 folder is a must: ​How To Get Far Cry 4 Running More Smoothly on PC


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2015)

the profanities!!!!!!

lol 

and BC fkng Rhino impaled me 5 times in a row. 

- - - Updated - - -

and the wild dogs are so damn irritating. always in a pack and jumping around, hard to kill..


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Honey Badgers are annoying...cute little b@stards.



lol wait till you meet the legendary honey badger..
Outside his lair, you will find dead tigers, rhinos, snakes etc...
He is the hardest animal to kill lol


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> lol wait till you meet the legendary honey badger..
> Outside his lair, you will find dead tigers, rhinos, snakes etc...
> He is the hardest animal to kill lol



True that. Real pain in the @$$


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 1, 2015)

Got the Elephant Gun and killed me some rhinos 

2 shots between the eyes. Now i have a deeper wallet.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2015)

You guys listen to Amita or Sabal ?
I somehow always end up listening to her first.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Sep 1, 2015)

@ Hrishi I heard Amita 

Anyone can tell me I have HP PAvilion G6 2010ax A8 4500m Quad Core 1.9/2.8Ghz and 6GB ram and 1.5GB Graphics (1 GB dedicated HD 7670m)
The game after sometimes starts dropping frames.And when i am driving cars/ etc their is too much lag and frame drops.On foot its good.

The game picked up High settings by default
And one more thing how to Know that my CPU supports anti aliasing smaa ors fxaa and ambient occlusion ssao or ssbc


----------



## warfreak (Sep 4, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> @ Hrishi I heard Amita
> 
> Anyone can tell me I have HP PAvilion G6 2010ax A8 4500m Quad Core 1.9/2.8Ghz and 6GB ram and 1.5GB Graphics (1 GB dedicated HD 7670m)
> The game after sometimes starts dropping frames.And when i am driving cars/ etc their is too much lag and frame drops.On foot its good.
> ...



The game is pretty demanding. I had a HD7770 previously and it used to frequently throttle.

Games normally pick the highest settings possible without accounting for playability. You will have to turn down settings a notch.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> You guys listen to Amita or Sabal ?
> I somehow always end up listening to her first.



i used to go with amita at first , thgt there would be a romance scene with her , but i heard theres nothing like that then started sticking with sabal


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 4, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> i used to go with amita at first , thgt there would be a romance scene with her , but i heard theres nothing like that then started sticking with sabal



Goddamn it! This felt like being freind-zoned again! Damn it!


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Goddamn it! This felt like being freind-zoned again! Damn it!



*i.giphy.com/vEm1tU039OZig.gif


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 6, 2015)

completed Act 2 , now focusing on tower + outpost


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2015)

I just want to play this only for Indian experience. Let the price come down.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 7, 2015)

in shangri la missions he speaks in hindi during complete mission , you will like it


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2016)

guys, i need a steam manifest file for FC4

*appmanifest_298110.acf*

can someone please provide me the same. preferably an updated one.


----------

